# [400 Watts]Season of da SICC



## "SICC" (Mar 11, 2011)

[video=youtube;ukGISyL8WcY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ukGISyL8WcY&feature=related[/video]

Whats good yall?

Bacc at it again. Gonna be runnin various strains like usual. This journal will consist of this 400 watt grow, my party cup grow's and the outdoor I will be running this season.


For my 400 watter, i will be running Death Star OG, Neptune Kush, and Bubba Kush.

Got them under my MH bulb







When i pic'd em up from the Collective







Chillin in the tent













As you can tell, the clones are a lil lengthy, clubs tent to sell them like that. Pisses me off but i couldn't pass up the genetics, and the collective is pretty close to me as well. Just gonna take longer to grow them out. But i got the time.

Took this pic yesterday with my phone, cam wasn't charged







The two damn bubba's died over night, not sure what happened. I just woke up and they were shriveled up.

But i got some more clones that i took so i guess it ok. Got two Chem Dogg clones, and one Bubba Kush x Master Kush from my party cup grow.













Once they get some more roots, I'll put em into the tent with the other clones. I'll have another update on the new clones in about a week, gonna update my part cups tomorrow.

Here's a pound of Bubba i pic'd up before i got the clones to finish things off


----------



## MoNk0 (Mar 11, 2011)

1st chair....... damn sicc likin the pound of bubba ... clones looking good bro, subbed up and grabbing my chair... +rep to bro


----------



## genuity (Mar 11, 2011)

subd up fo sho.........


----------



## gumball (Mar 11, 2011)

You know I aint gonna miss you getting down, now gotta sub on the other site too, lol


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Mar 11, 2011)

i'm sub'd pappa bear.


----------



## WvMade (Mar 11, 2011)

mm mmm goooddddd subed =)


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks for following along 

Need to make a correction, i got some Fire OG as well. Thats where that fire diesel came from when that bud tender was tellin me the strains over the phone. I got 3 Fire OG's, 2 Neptune Kush's, two Bubba Kush's that died and i have one Death Star OG.

Actually seeing some good growth on the lil freaks lol. Gonna put em into soil soon. I wanna let em grow out some first.


----------



## B DUB (Mar 11, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5434552]Thanks for following along 

Need to make a correction, i got some Fire OG as well. Thats where that fire diesel came from when that bud tender was tellin me the strains over the phone. I got 3 Fire OG's, 2 Neptune Kush's, two Bubba Kush's that died and i have one Death Star OG.

Actually seeing some good growth on the lil freaks lol. Gonna put em into soil soon. I wanna let em grow out some first.[/QUOTE]

Along for the ride SICC.


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Mar 11, 2011)

Subscribed.


----------



## Boonierat (Mar 11, 2011)

Fuck yes! Subbed up now!


----------



## NONHater (Mar 11, 2011)

Up in this Bitch!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 11, 2011)

what up "SICC" 

I'll be posted up in this bitch too! lol


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 11, 2011)

It aint no party unless Doc shows up!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 11, 2011)

hahahaha! 

I wonder how long that lb of bubba is gonna last you lol, I'm assuming not very long, hahaha


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 11, 2011)

haha ima try and pace myself


----------



## MoNk0 (Mar 11, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hahahaha!
> 
> I wonder how long that lb of bubba is gonna last you lol, I'm assuming not very long, hahaha


I'd be in a daze for a couple months..


----------



## chb444220 (Mar 12, 2011)

must be nice to jsut have a pund of sum bubba layin around..... lol. im jealous. im deff stickin around for this thread. your threads always seem to be one of the best threads around... no matter what your growing


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 12, 2011)

subbed in this sicc fr sure


----------



## Ku$hking3883 (Mar 12, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5434552]Thanks for following along 

Need to make a correction, i got some Fire OG as well. Thats where that fire diesel came from when that bud tender was tellin me the strains over the phone. I got 3 Fire OG's, 2 Neptune Kush's, two Bubba Kush's that died and i have one Death Star OG.

Actually seeing some good growth on the lil freaks lol. Gonna put em into soil soon. I wanna let em grow out some first.[/QUOTE]How many do you have left? Love the Fire What I've tried was super tasty.


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 12, 2011)

The only two i lost was the Bubba's. Still confused on how they even shriveled up. I mean them and the Death Star OG were the farthest along growth wise. Everyone one else is cool, but for some reason they just died. But its all good, i got the two Chem Doggs to replace them, and a possible BKxMK female so it should work out. Thats why i dont really like gettin clones from the clubs, but i need to start with 400 watter out with all female's. I would use my plants i got now in party cups, but i dont want to end up with only a couple fems. Plus im using them to make some seeds.


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 12, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5436996]The only two i lost was the Bubba's. Still confused on how they even shriveled up. I mean them and the Death Star OG were the farthest along growth wise. Everyone one else is cool, but for some reason they just died. But its all good, i got the two Chem Doggs to replace them, and a possible BKxMK female so it should work out. Thats why i dont really like gettin clones from the clubs, but i need to start with 400 watter out with all female's. I would use my plants i got now in party cups, but i dont want to end up with only a couple fems. Plus im using them to make some seeds.[/QUOTE]
yea my buddy said he had a problem in his newly and quite large grow room. his ol lady brought over a chocolate thai clone and it was just covered in powdery mildew. i told him, this is what happens when you go from club to club buyin up clones...ive gotten spider mites and powdery mildew buying clones from the club.


----------



## djruiner (Mar 12, 2011)

wait.....did i see a pound of bubba...holy hell..lucky bastard...hahahah..subbed up bro


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 12, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> yea my buddy said he had a problem in his newly and quite large grow room. his ol lady brought over a chocolate thai clone and it was just covered in powdery mildew. i told him, this is what happens when you go from club to club buyin up clones...ive gotten spider mites and powdery mildew buying clones from the club.


yeah its lame as hell, it took me a lil bit to get rid of the mites the Chem Dogg's had. I think a couple may have survived 



djruiner said:


> wait.....did i see a pound of bubba...holy hell..lucky bastard...hahahah..subbed up bro


haha good to have ya along homie


----------



## theexpress (Mar 12, 2011)

let me rub some of that......


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 12, 2011)

gettin ready to smoke a bubba vega right now


----------



## NONHater (Mar 13, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> gettin ready to smoke a bubba vega right now


Shits gotta taste so so good!


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 13, 2011)

deep purple synthetic









bubba kush organic






bubba kush organic

come check out my thread, i rated my strains and posted more pictures!


----------



## 714HB (Mar 13, 2011)

subbed and taking notes


----------



## chb444220 (Mar 14, 2011)

ughhhh.. seeing these pics are making me sooo jealous! haha! all i got is like an ounces of sum sharksbreath... doesnt compare to a pound of bubba..... not even close!


----------



## Ganja Geek (Mar 14, 2011)

Better late then never, Damn internet shopping! Been looking at glass for days lol. Every thing looks tits buddy. All ya all shit look dank too! Bubba's bomb... So you think you mite have a few bugs?


----------



## mr west (Mar 15, 2011)

ok im here now, go about ya bussines>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 16, 2011)




----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 16, 2011)

what how he died?


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 16, 2011)

You havnt heard homie? he had a series of strokes in 07 and 08. Was paralyzed was the left side down. They kept it low key kinda, i knew bout it, but thought the nigga would make it. Its a sad mother fuccin day...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 16, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5457330]You havnt heard homie? he had a series of strokes in 07 and 08. Was paralyzed was the left side down. They kept it low key kinda, i knew bout it, but thought the nigga would make it. Its a sad mother fuccin day...[/QUOTE]

Yeah i heard about the strokes but i didnt think he would die he was stii young damn thats fucked up man R.I.P Nate dogg for real


----------



## ganjaluva2009 (Mar 17, 2011)

cant wait to see that deathstar og in bloom...sub'd...good shit sicc...


----------



## NONHater (Mar 17, 2011)

Nate will always be remembered! RIP true OG


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Mar 17, 2011)

on a lighter note, who is going to the HT MMJ cup in denver on the 2-3 of next month? i'll be there!


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 17, 2011)

damn, wish i could go


----------



## MoNk0 (Mar 17, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5464890]damn, wish i could go [/QUOTE]

same here bro, wish I lived in a MMJ state.. Mine has it in the legislature again so hopefully it will pass soon.. Even though I won't be able to get it through what they are allowing right off but my moms will be able to since she has MS and already said she was going to have me be here Primary Caregiver if/when it passes..


----------



## KillHit (Mar 17, 2011)

remembered you from a couple years back, sicc.. im takin notes.


and i love the lb of bubba just sitting on your lap on the first page haha


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 17, 2011)

haha good to have you along homie 

Should have an update here soon.


----------



## MoNk0 (Mar 17, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5466192]haha good to have you along homie 

Should have an update here soon.[/QUOTE]

Yeah love updates , oh yeah SICC got the thread up for the new grow (links in sig).. Gotta finish some tweaks to my pc case that I'm gonna use as mother/clone box and I'll be good to germ..


----------



## redrum83420 (Mar 17, 2011)

subbed


----------



## MoNk0 (Mar 17, 2011)

lol SICC wrong thread  was last grow in pc case https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-growing/417791-monk0s-perpetual-cfl-grow.html#post5466133 this will be the new thread... probably should just take that other link out... I'm gonna do that lol


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 17, 2011)

Yeah that shit threw me off haha


----------



## MoNk0 (Mar 17, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5466259]Yeah that shit threw me off haha [/QUOTE]

Yeah I forgot to remove it, get stoned and ya forget shit lol


----------



## WvMade (Mar 17, 2011)

Siccs the man with the plan!


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Mar 18, 2011)

good morning papa bear!


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 18, 2011)

A good morning it is, man i love friday's


----------



## mr west (Mar 18, 2011)

I likew Fridays cuz thats when i put my plants in so every friday is a week extra flowering lol


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 19, 2011)

Aight, got some bad news, and some good news. bad news, i burnt the Neptune's a lil bit 

Not too much, but i hate burning plants. Damn sensitive ass strain, barely even gave them shit. The good news, the party cups are doing great lol. Should know all the sex's by monday. Spotted some fems, and a couple possible males. Gonna try and store some pollen for when i flower my clones, then also pollinate some of my cups. Ima try and get some pics up soon, just been laggin it like always


----------



## phyzix (Mar 19, 2011)

Nice strains.


----------



## howak47 (Mar 19, 2011)

what up sicc?? just checkin in see whats going on


----------



## gobears4eva (Mar 20, 2011)

im subbed,cant wait for bud porn!


----------



## TCurtiss (Mar 20, 2011)

Hey Mate

Its been some time & I know you will like what you see

XXX


















Space Madness






& Spider Lady Bug






Enjoy

T


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 20, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5475967]Aight, got some bad news, and some good news. bad news, i burnt the Neptune's a lil bit 

Not too much, but i hate burning plants. Damn sensitive ass strain, barely even gave them shit. The good news, the party cups are doing great lol. Should know all the sex's by monday. Spotted some fems, and a couple possible males. Gonna try and store some pollen for when i flower my clones, then also pollinate some of my cups. Ima try and get some pics up soon, just been laggin it like always [/QUOTE]
Yea finding the happy medium with your multistrain grows is always the hard part. Do you treat them all the same or try to give the proper amounts of what is needed per strain? Id like to see some pics bro! Keep us updated on the sexing. 

BTW nice lookin plants Tcurtis!


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 20, 2011)

TCurtiss said:


> Hey Mate
> 
> Its been some time & I know you will like what you see
> T


Haha damn, i was just thinkin about them plants. And now here is an update 

They are lookin really good, are the first three shots the same plant? Looks like you may have the HH pheno. The SM is lookin great, likin the lil purple she's gettin. How is the weather where you're at? Been rainin good here since yesterday. The SM i got in a cup is a female 
Just confirmed this sex this morning, she is one of my favs so far, i got a 11 pointed leaf on her, 5 on each side and one in the middle, shit is crazy 



aeviaanah said:


> Yea finding the happy medium with your multistrain grows is always the hard part. Do you treat them all the same or try to give the proper amounts of what is needed per strain? Id like to see some pics bro! Keep us updated on the sexing.
> 
> BTW nice lookin plants Tcurtis!


Naw i give em all the same, i always start low, and work my way up. They'll survive tho, been giving then nothin but water now.


----------



## TCurtiss (Mar 20, 2011)

No 2 diff phenos

#1






#2






Both are very pungent & glad to hear about your SM 

I just figured out from last 12 seeds I have started, all came out female 

And I threw #3 in the flower cab since she looked soo fine & has 6 or 8 tops

T


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 20, 2011)

TCurtiss said:


> No 2 diff phenos
> 
> T


Oh ok, those are the HHxJHxSLxHJ's? Almost looks like the HHxSCxNL. Would of thought they would of got some more frost. How long have they been flowering now?


----------



## TCurtiss (Mar 20, 2011)

Yes they are the HHxJHxSLxHJ's

& have been in there for 4 weeks I think, I should know this stuff by now you would think, lol

I always just go by how it looks* 


*


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 20, 2011)

TCurtiss said:


> Yes they are the HHxJHxSLxHJ's
> 
> & have been in there for 4 weeks I think, I should know this stuff by now you would think, lol
> 
> ...


Lol, same here, i never remember to write down dates or anything. Cant wait to see them later in flower, didnt you have a SM that was pretty deep into flower? How did that one turn out?


----------



## theexpress (Mar 20, 2011)

to me this is a dank ass fucking pic.........


----------



## TCurtiss (Mar 20, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5478527]Lol, same here, i never remember to write down dates or anything. Cant wait to see them later in flower, didnt you have a SM that was pretty deep into flower? How did that one turn out?[/QUOTE]

Oh man I have one that has been cured about a week or so & it is amazing & all I wanted from both plants

You get the Flav smoothness which is a vanilla topped off with some cherry from Space dude inside the Chernobyl - Cherry Cream sickle

So I think we hit it out of the park & I have a nice fat bush in the cabinet getting ready for the cannabis cup in SF in June

T


----------



## TCurtiss (Mar 20, 2011)

theexpress said:


> to me this is a dank ass fucking pic.........


Since you like the lady's here are a few more
























T


----------



## theexpress (Mar 20, 2011)

yeah daddy likes that jo!!!!!!!!!!!!! them bitches on patrol.........


----------



## theexpress (Mar 20, 2011)

look at this beefey one.... its like "if anything comes close to this nugget ima eat shit quick"......


----------



## theexpress (Mar 20, 2011)

they over here have a gang meeting deciding what they gonna do to them mites around da block... lol


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 20, 2011)

TCurtiss said:


> Oh man I have one that has been cured about a week or so & it is amazing & all I wanted from both plants
> 
> You get the Flav smoothness which is a vanilla topped off with some cherry from Space dude inside the Chernobyl - Cherry Cream sickle
> 
> ...


Nice, that sounds sooo good 

I was so excited when i found out my SM was female, make sure to take some pics of your final product


----------



## theexpress (Mar 20, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5478664]Nice, that sounds sooo good 

I was so excited when i found out my SM was female, make sure to take some pics of your final product [/QUOTE]

what is sm?


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 20, 2011)

theexpress said:


> what is sm?


SM is Space Madness. TGA's Chernobyl x The Flav. Created by T Curtis.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 20, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5479588]SM is Space Madness. TGA's Chernobyl x The Flav.[/QUOTE]

ahhhh i got u


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 20, 2011)

On a Sad note, one Neptune is DEAD 

Lol so far thats 3 clones i've killed, ima post some pics in a couple hours when i get bac home.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 20, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5479600]On a Sad note, one Neptune is DEAD 

Lol so far thats 3 clones i've killed, ima post some pics in a couple hours when i get bac home.[/QUOTE]

lol....... NIGGA... hw it go from a lil burnt to dead?


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 20, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lol....... NIGGA... hw it go from a lil burnt to dead?


Lol you tell me, thats how it was when i got up this morning.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 20, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5479641]Lol you tell me, thats how it was when i got up this morning.[/QUOTE]

she musta found out you was fucking with her sister"kush" more and took her own life


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 20, 2011)

theexpress said:


> she musta found out you was fucking with her sister"kush" more and took her own life


lmao bitch commited suicide


----------



## theexpress (Mar 20, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> lmao bitch commited suicide


she had a pure heart and what sicc did was too much stress to it.... wish ida met her first the bich was of novelty.... but for the record i been fucking with her sister "kush" heavy has hell too!!!


----------



## Ganja Geek (Mar 20, 2011)

Bummer about the clones and burning bro but I love what someone said on your last thread? "It's just their way of telling you their full" Lol.


----------



## TCurtiss (Mar 20, 2011)

Ya I would not sweat it SICC, just means it wasn't meant to be


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 20, 2011)

It was a false alarm, she's lookin better now. I kno i been laggin it but i'll have pics up soon damnit!


----------



## TCurtiss (Mar 20, 2011)

Slacker!!!


----------



## Favre2Harvin (Mar 20, 2011)

_can't wait to see the little girls show there true colors haha_


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 20, 2011)

Yo sicc get to breedin them clones you got i want to see what the f1s will look like


----------



## MoNk0 (Mar 22, 2011)

theexpress said:


> what is sm?


Thinking there talking about Space Madness

Oh yeah SICC started germing a HHxSCxNL today next to germ will be the HHxJHxSLxHJ can't wait bro 

Grats on conferming some fems, can't wait to see some pictures of the ladys.. 


edit: lol didn't even realize I wasn't on the last page when I quoted that and replied till just now  man I need to go smoke another one


----------



## micro.grower (Mar 22, 2011)

hey homie... imma try my damndest to follow this thread...but for me and everyone else following with a.d.d., please throw up some piks homie...


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 22, 2011)

Lol this nagga ^ Its been like what 2 days since i said i was gonna post pics, and RIU was down yesterday. Since when do i ever post pics when i say i will  

Here's em all chillin, took these with my phone 2 days, my cam was actin up.







The two Neptunes, the one on the right got it the worst, she's lookin a lil better now. Just gonna focus on the new growth.







The three in front are the Fire OG's, and the one Dark Star OG in the bac.







Been giving them all water since i noticed the burn, probably will keep up on the nute for the others, they took the nutes just fine. I guess the Neptune's are just sensitive.

The two Chem Doggs i got ended up not rooting, so i re cut the stem a couple days ago and dipped them in clonex gel.
Here my BKxMK thats showing roots now, been about 2 weeks now since i took the clone. And the plant i took it from is female so im going to put this in the tent in a day or two.

Bubba Kush x Master Kush













roots







I'll have an update on my Party Cups soon as well. Ended up with only one male out of 7 plants. Got 3 BKxMK fems, one Space Madness fem, and two CONvict Kush's. The one male is BKxMK. So i got 3/4 Females off the BKxMK, 1/1 With the Space Madness, and 2/2 with the CONvicts. I also have a lil White Berry, which is female. But im going to be putting her in the tent soon, i also put my GDPxMK's in the tent. Didnt take any pics of them, i'll get some next time. They were with my other cups but i put em into the tent when i started flowering my grow cab.

Gonna Be starting some Fem seeds in a couple weeks for the outdoor season, will probably put the White Berry, and DGPxMK's, if they're female outside along with whatever seeds i decide to start. 


Here are pics from today of my party cups.

Group Shot







Bubba Kush x Master Kush #1 AKA The 6 Headed Monster. This is the plant i topped and took the clone from, she was growing like x2 faster then the other, if i didn't top her, i kno for a fact she would be like double the size of BKxMK #2 lol.













Bubba Kush x Master Kush #2 AKA Bubba BEAST. This is how BKxMK #1 looked like 2 weeks ago lol.













Bubba Kush x Master Kush #'s 3-4. Female on the right, and my ONLY male  on the left













Space Madness, If you look at the second most recent set of leaf's on her, she is pushing out 11 pointed leaves  The BKxMK #2 has some as well.













CONvict Kush #1 (LA Confidential x Power Kush)













CONvict Kush #2


----------



## genuity (Mar 22, 2011)

SICC,the kush man...lookin real good man.


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Mar 22, 2011)

loving that mk x bk. num num nummy! your still a rock star with your party cup grows hun.


----------



## MoNk0 (Mar 22, 2011)

damn SICC lookin good for sure homie  hmmm some more outdoors that should be good can't wait bro..


----------



## gobears4eva (Mar 22, 2011)

yummy!!! looking very good bro!


----------



## micro.grower (Mar 22, 2011)

fo sho... i am thinking that convict and the bkxmk is gonna be your two winners.... thnx for postin the piks... gives us guys and gals in riu land a better "sicc perspective" on things... lookin great... does that rockwool hold moisture good? i think i may need to get my hands on some things in the hydro department...


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 22, 2011)

bubba beast lmfao! looks like you scored on a fast grower there. i cant wait to see the nugs. keep it up brotha! +rep!


----------



## TCurtiss (Mar 22, 2011)

They all look great keep it up!!!

T


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 23, 2011)

genuity said:


> SICC,the kush man...lookin real good man.


Thanks G! 



Stoner.Barbie said:


> loving that mk x bk. num num nummy! your still a rock star with your party cup grows hun.






MoNk0 said:


> damn SICC lookin good for sure homie  hmmm some more outdoors that should be good can't wait bro..


Shit me too man, cant wait for the weather to clear up a lil more 



gobears4eva said:


> yummy!!! looking very good bro!


Good lookin homie!



micro.grower said:


> fo sho... i am thinking that convict and the bkxmk is gonna be your two winners.... thnx for postin the piks... gives us guys and gals in riu land a better "sicc perspective" on things... lookin great... does that rockwool hold moisture good? i think i may need to get my hands on some things in the hydro department...


Yeah roccwool holds moisture really good, i think its like 90 something absorbent, or some shit like that lol. Im thinkin the 6 Headed Bease, Bubba Beast and the Space madness will probably do the best. The CONvicts are youngest.



aeviaanah said:


> bubba beast lmfao! looks like you scored on a fast grower there. i cant wait to see the nugs. keep it up brotha! +rep!


Haha yeah she is a fast grower, shit that 6 Headed Monster looked like Bubba Beast when i first topped her.



TCurtiss said:


> They all look great keep it up!!!
> 
> T


Thanks T, always good to have you here 



Here a update on my BKxMK clone, gonna transplant her in a lil bit, got some shit to do first. Gonna put her in the tent with the other clones.


----------



## MoNk0 (Mar 23, 2011)

Damn bro that BKxMK clone is looking good transplanting to PC or what size container?


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 23, 2011)

MoNk0 said:


> Damn bro that BKxMK clone is looking good transplanting to PC or what size container?


probably gonna put it in a party cup, then transplant again into a 2-3 gallon pot.


----------



## MoNk0 (Mar 23, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5492296]probably gonna put it in a party cup, then transplant again into a 2-3 gallon pot.[/QUOTE]

Sounds good bro, lol I can't wait till I can get an HPS setup going, one day one day


----------



## ganjaluva2009 (Mar 23, 2011)

Love the root porn sicc....grows lookin top notch...keep it up bro...ganja


----------



## micro.grower (Mar 23, 2011)

hell yeah.. thats gonna be some bomb ass smoke homie... the beans... they may be priceless...


----------



## TCurtiss (Mar 23, 2011)

My convic Kush is making a comeback so stay tuned

I got fed up with her poor performance & threw her outside to fend for herself & she is doing ok now

I will have some pics soon

T


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 24, 2011)

Late as usual, and subbed!


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 24, 2011)

Got a lil change in plans, now that i kno the sex's of my party cups, im going to be transplanting them into bigger pots. And switch them out with my clones and put em into the tent. The Neptune's are fine, new growth forming like normal. Gonna put them into my cab under the CFL's with the other clones. Looks like one of my CONvicts may be a Hermi, spotted what looked like a ball on one of the nodes. But ima wait n see these next couple days to make sure. If it is a Hermi, that will leave me with the Bubba Beast, 6 Headed Monster, Space madness and the other CONvict to flower under the 400 watter. My plan is, after the transplant I'll put em bac into veg for a week or two then flower them out after that. Just hope it doesn't cause too much stress, but im pretty sure i got some strong genetics so hopefully i wont get any more hermies. Gonna be topping the SM and the CONvict too, so i can take clones. Gonna let the Bubba Beast do her thing. If all go's well, i should be trying to get a lil perpetual going. Hoping to have re clones the clones i got and have em grown out ready to flower once the cups are done and repeat the process. But we'll see how it works out, I'll some pics up this weekend when i switch everything around.


----------



## micro.grower (Mar 24, 2011)

hell yeah... sounds like a plan homie...


----------



## ColoradoLove (Mar 24, 2011)

Shit how did I miss this? What up SICC! Good to see you're still at it. Got the breeders bug I see. Good luck homie. I'll be in the back!


----------



## jeb5304 (Mar 24, 2011)

hey cl was good?


----------



## micro.grower (Mar 24, 2011)

i think any grower in a medical state with the means to come across legit genetics ould be a slight fool not to breed their own strain... when i make it out somewhere medicinal, that.ll be the first thing i do...


----------



## ColoradoLove (Mar 24, 2011)

Whattup Jeb, just gettng back into the swing of things. I'll swing by the club soon

micro you say that now but I can only have 6 plants man. No room for any boys or even any legitimate pheno hunting!

Whats your plant limit out in Cali SICC?


----------



## MoNk0 (Mar 24, 2011)

ColoradoLove said:


> Whattup Jeb, just gettng back into the swing of things. I'll swing by the club soon
> 
> micro you say that now but I can only have 6 plants man. No room for any boys or even any legitimate pheno hunting!
> 
> Whats your plant limit out in Cali SICC?


Yeah it all depends on your state

http://medicalmarijuana.procon.org/view.resource.php?resourceID=000881

Here is a list of the states that have it and limits and it also has to the left the pending states


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Mar 25, 2011)

ok, question, when it says this:

SECTION 2. This act shall become effective November 1, 2011.

what does this mean in layman's terms?


----------



## MoNk0 (Mar 25, 2011)

Stoner.Barbie said:


> ok, question, when it says this:
> 
> SECTION 2. This act shall become effective November 1, 2011.
> 
> what does this mean in layman's terms?


Um depending on what your looking at I guess, if its been voted in thats probably just the effective date for whatever bill you where looking at. Hope this helps not a lawyer just what I get out of it lol.. they make things so damn confusing for the average joe/jill


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Mar 25, 2011)

sorry to post this here but just so that you can see what i was asking about.
STATE OF OKLAHOMA
1st Session of the 53rd Legislature (2011)
SENATE BILL 573 By: Johnson (Constance)
AS INTRODUCED
An Act relating to medical marijuana; creating the
Compassionate Use Act of 2011; providing short title;
clarifying scope of act; prohibiting penalties
against physicians in certain circumstances;
exempting certain provisions of law in specified
circumstances; defining term; providing for
codification; and providing an effective date.
BE IT ENACTED BY THE PEOPLE OF THE STATE OF OKLAHOMA:
SECTION 1. NEW LAW A new section of law to be codified
in the Oklahoma Statutes as Section 2-800 of Title 63, unless there
is created a duplication in numbering, reads as follows:
A. This act shall be known and may be cited as the
Compassionate Use Act of 2011.
B. Nothing in this section shall be construed to supersede laws
or regulations prohibiting persons from engaging in conduct that
endangers others, nor to condone the diversion of marijuana for
nonmedical purposes. In addition, this section shall not affect any
other rule or law that regulates:
1. Penalties for sales to minors;
Req. No. 155 Page 2
1
2
3
4
5
6
7
8
9
10
11
12
13
14
15
16
17
18
19
20
21
22
23
24
2. Penalties for the possession of marijuana by minors;
3. Driving under the influence;
4. Workplace protections against accommodations for marijuana
use; or
5. Health insurance or pharmacy policies.
C. Notwithstanding any other provision of law, no physician in
this state shall be punished, or denied any right or privilege, for
having recommended marijuana to a patient for medical purposes.
D. The provisions of Section 2-402 of Title 63 of the Oklahoma
Statutes relating to the possession of marijuana and Section 2-509
of Title 63 of the Oklahoma Statutes relating to the cultivation of
marijuana shall not apply to a patient, or to a patients primary
caregiver, who possesses or cultivates marijuana for the personal
medical purposes of the patient upon the written or oral
recommendation or approval of a physician.
E. For the purposes of this section, primary caregiver means
the individual designated by the person exempted under this section
who has consistently assumed responsibility for the housing, health
or safety of that person.
SECTION 2. This act shall become effective November 1, 2011.​53-1-155 JM 1/26/2011 4:37:07 PM


----------



## micro.grower (Mar 25, 2011)

ColoradoLove said:


> Whattup Jeb, just gettng back into the swing of things. I'll swing by the club soon
> 
> micro you say that now but I can only have 6 plants man. No room for any boys or even any legitimate pheno hunting!
> 
> Whats your plant limit out in Cali SICC?


i uderstand cl... i was just being a jerk i guess... but i would personally love the opportunity to breed my own... i could get some breedin accomplished with 6 plants i think... not spoken with experience, but i would like to think i could... wishful thinking iguess...


----------



## MoNk0 (Mar 25, 2011)

micro.grower said:


> i uderstand cl... i was just being a jerk i guess... but i would personally love the opportunity to breed my own... i could get some breedin accomplished with 6 plants i think... not spoken with experience, but i would like to think i could... wishful thinking iguess...


You can breed small scale but 6 plants max is really pushing it I think.. Can't even really grow out F1's to see what kind of traits you get to select for F2's so on so forth.. But just creating hybrids you can do that. Get a male and pollinate the female and you have your own hybrid , but what he was getting at is to keep a steady supply he can't really afford to grow out a male plant without throwing his 6 plant perpetual outta wack..


----------



## ColoradoLove (Mar 25, 2011)

The weed variation of "back yard breeding." I'd wanna slect from at least ten moms and ten dads before I chose my breeding pair. In a perfect world it'd be even more than that. Gotta pick those traits you want you know? You could definitely get lucky though and be able to identify a dank plant without having to grow a bunch of other ones to compare it to. I wonder how many total plants are involved in the average say Greenp House Seedings strain creation


----------



## micro.grower (Mar 26, 2011)

i dunno... that would complete my life if i could do that for a living... i can only hope...


----------



## GreenBuddha619 (Mar 26, 2011)

Sup Sicc long time since I've been RUI but I'm back...
Got a new journal started up so stop in sometime.
I didn't forget yah so here's a pic of the OG Kush x Herijuana x Pre98 Bubba Kush 3 weeks in to flower.


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Mar 26, 2011)

GreenBuddha619 said:


> Sup Sicc long time since I've been RUI but I'm back...
> Got a new journal started up so stop in sometime.
> I didn't forget yah so here's a pic of the OG Kush x Herijuana x Pre98 Bubba Kush 3 weeks in to flower.
> 
> ...


welcome back! +rep


hey SICC baby, hows it hanging!


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 26, 2011)

GreenBuddha619 said:


> Sup Sicc long time since I've been RUI but I'm back...
> Got a new journal started up so stop in sometime.
> I didn't forget yah so here's a pic of the OG Kush x Herijuana x Pre98 Bubba Kush 3 weeks in to flower.
> 
> ...


 Interesting cross there...someone is pheno hunting! Id like to get my hands on that cross...let us know how it turns out!


----------



## phyzix (Mar 26, 2011)

Have any flowers to post?


----------



## micro.grower (Mar 26, 2011)

i personally feel my time is arriving soon to try out some og... never have before... one of the few i havent tried for sure...


----------



## Ganja Geek (Mar 28, 2011)

Your shits looking sick SICC! Your a boss when it comes to those cups man. Good luck with the plans. Oh and I went and whored my rep out so I could get ya for that pound of Bubba in the beginning. Lol


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 29, 2011)

GreenBuddha619 said:


> Sup Sicc long time since I've been RUI but I'm back...
> Got a new journal started up so stop in sometime.
> I didn't forget yah so here's a pic of the OG Kush x Herijuana x Pre98 Bubba Kush 3 weeks in to flower.
> 
> ...



Nice man, she's looking great, how is the smell coming along?


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Mar 30, 2011)

just dropping by to say *WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATS UUUUUUUUUUUPPPPPPPPPP!*
[video=youtube;WKWH2s6CuFg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WKWH2s6CuFg[/video]


----------



## micro.grower (Mar 30, 2011)

haha... i miss that commercial... lol...


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Apr 2, 2011)

yo i just did a quick upate here from page 9 to here 
yo shit is together 
you a gardener 
sum just grow 
sum cant grow whish they could 

i like


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks homie, i should have another update in a couple days.


----------



## aeviaanah (Apr 2, 2011)

Whats up bro? How them crosses doin?


----------



## mr west (Apr 3, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5543141]Thanks homie, i should have another update in a couple days.[/QUOTE]

How long? I leav it as long as i can b4 visiting hoping to get a nice update and see this lol. Hope ur holding it down >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> fat deep psycho grapey skunkiness


----------



## ganjaluva2009 (Apr 3, 2011)

*update...update....update...lol...the masses have spoken...we all want pics*


----------



## Presidential Budz (Apr 3, 2011)

A little late but here now hahaha


----------



## Truth B Known (Apr 5, 2011)

what up brotha lynch, lookin good yo, i'm curious bout that CONvict kush.. word, i'm sub'd


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Apr 5, 2011)

update?..............


----------



## mr west (Apr 6, 2011)

getting redeiculous now


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 6, 2011)

Lol, its "ridiculous", there really isnt much to look at. I ended up keeping the party cups flowering in my cab, gonna pollinate them tomorrow. Tranplanted all the clones into 2 gallon pots, stucc my GDPxMK's and one Fire OG clone outside. But i'll just keep you guys waiting since you're so impatient...


----------



## MoNk0 (Apr 6, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5560817]Lol, its "ridiculous", there really isnt much to look at. I ended up keeping the party cups flowering in my cab, gonna pollinate them tomorrow. Tranplanted all the clones into 2 gallon pots, stucc my GDPxMK's and one Fire OG clone outside. But i'll just keep you guys waiting since you're so impatient...[/QUOTE]

lol, well post up a couple pics in my thread then ... For sure looking forward to your outside grow and seeing them fems flowering up


----------



## Presidential Budz (Apr 7, 2011)

That fire og kush looks like its name fuckin fire lol the sell the clones out your way sicc? I just seen the thread didn't really read up on it much was it out in cali?


----------



## MoNk0 (Apr 7, 2011)

Just had to post here for my 1000th post SICC 

The HHxJHxSLxHJ seedling is looking nice and green, still a little droopy but looking better then yesturday after transplant. Seeing a little purple on the stems and the base of the leaf and stem, genetics or temps you think? Cause I thought I seen a little purple in yours when you grew it..


----------



## ColoradoLove (Apr 7, 2011)

How far into flower do you pollinate? Then do you just let them go the normal time or take them a certain number weeks after pollination?


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 7, 2011)

Presidential Budz said:


> That fire og kush looks like its name fuckin fire lol the sell the clones out your way sicc? I just seen the thread didn't really read up on it much was it out in cali?


Yeah im in Cali homie haha, tho i dnt really like getting clones from clubs, but i couldn't pass up on the genetics.



MoNk0 said:


> Just had to post here for my 1000th post SICC
> 
> The HHxJHxSLxHJ seedling is looking nice and green, still a little droopy but looking better then yesterday after transplant. Seeing a little purple on the stems and the base of the leaf and stem, genetics or temps you think? Cause I thought I seen a little purple in yours when you grew it..


Not sure, could be from the temps, but i kno some people associate purple stems to certain pheno types. I wouldn't be surprised if it was from the genetics, the seeds those came from were from my JHxSLxHJ that went purple as fucc on me 



ColoradoLove said:


> How far into flower do you pollinate? Then do you just let them go the normal time or take them a certain number weeks after pollination?


When pollinating, you should pollinate the spots you choose at 2-3 weeks flowering, i personally do it around two weeks. I just pollinated mine yesterday, and im gonna dust them again in about 30 mins when the lights come on. Seeds will take about 5 weeks to mature. So if you do it around 2-3 weeks since sex was shown, once the plant is done the seeds should be too. But if they are not ready, i will let the plant go until the seeds are done, or harvest everything else and keep the pollinated buds going.


----------



## ColoradoLove (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks man


----------



## puffntuff (Apr 7, 2011)

Just noticed this thread hahahah. Cuz it's ebk everyday allday to the day I die. I'm creepin through yo set with a mini mac10 and a ar15. Brotha lynch!!! That's been a classic around here since it first came out.


----------



## MoNk0 (Apr 7, 2011)

Thats what I'm talkin about bro, lol I seen them JHxSLxHJ you grew out and they were purple as hell so I'm wondering if that genetic carried over and I'm getting that pheno lol.. Would be tight as hell to have some nice purple buds haha


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 7, 2011)

ColoradoLove said:


> Thanks man


No Prob man, its good to hear form ya.



puffntuff said:


> Just noticed this thread hahahah. Cuz it's ebk everyday allday to the day I die. I'm creepin through yo set with a mini mac10 and a ar15. Brotha lynch!!! That's been a classic around here since it first came out.


EBK!!! haha Brotha Lynch is one of my all time favs, cant get enough of his MusiCc!



MoNk0 said:


> Thats what I'm talkin about bro, lol I seen them JHxSLxHJ you grew out and they were purple as hell so I'm wondering if that genetic carried over and I'm getting that pheno lol.. Would be tight as hell to have some nice purple buds haha


Hell yeah, i would love to see that purple Pheno show up again, i was hoping to see it in my last run of the HHxJHxSLxHJ's, but i did get some forsty ass bitches  after this party cup run im going to start the last of my JHxSLxHJ's and make the F2's


----------



## MoNk0 (Apr 8, 2011)

nice, so now F2's are basicly just a male and female from the F1's bread right?


----------



## Truth B Known (Apr 8, 2011)

[video=youtube;yq3S9dfagpY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yq3S9dfagpY[/video]


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Apr 8, 2011)

Hey whats up Sicc? this is the first thread ive been to of yours with the exception of the party cup grows bro and it's hot man love the line-up and the run im sub'd keep it going like only you can peeps...Rep 2u Peace.


----------



## Mr.Natural (Apr 9, 2011)

Alright Bro, lookin forward to hanging out man. Nice strains...


----------



## TCurtiss (Apr 9, 2011)

What's up folks

Some SICC seeds

XXX - she is going to be a monster 
Top






Lower bud






NL X SC












Thanks

T


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 9, 2011)

TCurtiss said:


> What's up folks
> 
> Some SICC seeds
> 
> ...



Hell yeah T! I was wondering how them plants were doin, was gettin a lil worried lol.

That XXX looks chunky as fucc  Lovin the lil tint of purple too. The HHxSCxNL looks great too, she got them classic thicc pistols she usually shoots out. how is the smell on them? And how long have they been flowering now?


----------



## gumball (Apr 9, 2011)

So this is the other thread I screwed up and unsubbed from! Well I am subscribed again, good shit going on in here


----------



## TheRachShow (Apr 9, 2011)

Sicc looking plants man.  

Just a few questions if you don't mind..

What kind of soil did you use for those beautys?
And, how long do you plan to veg them before you flower them?

Sorry for all the questions, just about to start growing medicinal here in Michigan and like to hear everyones two cents on growing. Just waiting to turn 21.  4 months.


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 9, 2011)

gumball said:


> So this is the other thread I screwed up and unsubbed from! Well I am subscribed again, good shit going on in here


Lol, good to have bac Gum 



TheRachShow said:


> Sicc looking plants man.
> 
> Just a few questions if you don't mind..
> 
> ...


The soil im using now, and the only soil i've used is MG Moisture Control, and i add a bunch of perlite to the mix. These plants im going to be vegging at least 5-6 weeks before i flower, just depends. Might be a lil longer in that im gonna be re cloing my clones once they get bigger. Thanks for stoppin by


----------



## TheRachShow (Apr 9, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5575729]Lol, good to have bac Gum 



The soil im using now, and the only soil i've used is MG Moisture Control, and i add a bunch of perlite to the mix. These plants im going to be vegging at least 5-6 weeks before i flower, just depends. Might be a lil longer in that im gonna be re cloing my clones once they get bigger. Thanks for stoppin by [/QUOTE]

I subbed. Couldn't resist. 
Whats your previous yeilds been like, do you like the soil? And are you going to be nuteing these girlys? if so, what kind(s).
and when you mix the perlite, you do like a 50 50 type mix? or just alot and a little


----------



## theexpress (Apr 9, 2011)

honk,hoooonk....... palatas get your fresh palatas here... lol


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 9, 2011)

TheRachShow said:


> I subbed. Couldn't resist.
> Whats your previous yeilds been like, do you like the soil? And are you going to be nuteing these girlys? if so, what kind(s).
> and when you mix the perlite, you do like a 50 50 type mix? or just alot and a little


My last grow i only got like 2 oz per plant about, dont really remember  As for nutrients im using General Hydroponics 3 Part Flora Series, Sweet Grape, and Hydroplex from botanicare, Hygrozyme for the roots and i also got the Liquid and dry from of Kool Bloom. Also got some CalCarb and Azos from Xtreme Gardening.



theexpress said:


> honk,hoooonk....... palatas get your fresh palatas here... lol


LOL


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Apr 10, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5575824]My last grow i only got like 2 oz per plant about, dont really remember  As for nutrients im using General Hydroponics 3 Part Flora Series, Sweet Grape, and Hydroplex from botanicare, Hygrozyme for the roots and i also got the Liquid and dry from of Kool Bloom. Also got some CalCarb and Azos from Xtreme Gardening.



LOL[/QUOTE]

I got kind of hooked on the Hydroplex bloom maximizer and i think im going back to it again!!


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Apr 10, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5575729]Lol, good to have bac Gum 



The soil im using now, and the only soil i've used is MG Moisture Control, and i add a bunch of perlite to the mix. These plants im going to be vegging at least 5-6 weeks before i flower, just depends. Might be a lil longer in that im gonna be re cloing my clones once they get bigger. Thanks for stoppin by [/QUOTE]

Come on man your making us slackers look bad around here with all this cloning and recloning and stuff come on bro take a break..Jk the harder you work the better we get...


----------



## mr west (Apr 10, 2011)

and still no pics>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 10, 2011)

And once again, i'll just hold bac on the pics 

Enjoy.


----------



## mr west (Apr 10, 2011)

aslong as the bud dunt run out we'll be fine >>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm pumped to see what you can with this. I read your solo cup thread and that impressed me.


----------



## MoNk0 (Apr 10, 2011)

TCurtiss said:


> What's up folks
> 
> Some SICC seeds
> 
> ...


For sure I can't wait to see what these strains do in my little indoor grow. Only have the HHxJHxSLxHJ going cause the HHxSCxNL sprouted all retarded and wouldn't grow .. Will try another one of them soon..


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 11, 2011)

Aight, I kno i've been laggin on the update's, my cam is almost out of battery so i only took a couple pics.

Once things get more to my liking, i'll update more frequently.

The Tent

























Breeding Cab


----------



## B DUB (Apr 11, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5584431]Aight, I kno i've been laggin on the update's, my cam is almost out of battery so i only took a couple pics.

Once things get more to my liking, i'll update more frequently.

The Tent

























Breeding Cab

















[/QUOTE]

Breeding Cab is looking good.


----------



## gumball (Apr 12, 2011)

Some nice buddage you got going on  Great update SICC


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Apr 12, 2011)

i just love it when you post pics! that breeding chamber is SICC!


----------



## ganjaluva2009 (Apr 12, 2011)

everything is looking meen and green sicc....like SB said, the breeding chamber is sicc....nice work dude....ganja


----------



## Ganja Geek (Apr 12, 2011)

Props for breeding at all! Lol Everyhing looks TITS bro.


----------



## Truth B Known (Apr 12, 2011)

^hell ya.. i'd like to do some breeding one day.. shit's lookin gravy bro.. worrrrrrd.


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 12, 2011)

B DUB said:


> Breeding Cab is looking good.


Good lookin out Dub! 



gumball said:


> Some nice buddage you got going on  Great update SICC


Thanks Gum 



Stoner.Barbie said:


> i just love it when you post pics! that breeding chamber is SICC!


I thought it was bout time i posted some, i revived some death threats if i didn't post lol... jk 



ganjaluva2009 said:


> everything is looking meen and green sicc....like SB said, the breeding chamber is sicc....nice work dude....ganja


Thanks homie! 



Ganja Geek said:


> Props for breeding at all! Lol Everyhing looks TITS bro.


haha, i love me some breeding! 



Truth B Known said:


> ^hell ya.. i'd like to do some breeding one day.. shit's lookin gravy bro.. worrrrrrd.


Breeding is the way to go, gotta love free seeds, that you make on your own


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Apr 12, 2011)

And i agree with all of that which was said and props are well deserved when i move my set up after this summer it will have striking similarities to yours Sicc..mad props 2u peeps!


----------



## B DUB (Apr 12, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5587459]Good lookin out Dub! 

I noticed a few posts back that you said to save the pollen and rub on 1 individual bud. Is that possible and then create seeds? If so does it increase the chances it will hermie?


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 12, 2011)

B DUB said:


> I noticed a few posts back that you said to save the pollen and rub on 1 individual bud. Is that possible and then create seeds? If so does it increase the chances it will hermie?


I collect my pollen in a lil plastic jar i got. I wait until the balls has opened or about to be open and cut them into the jar to dry. Then once they're dry i use a paint brush to selectively pollinate the bud sites i choose. 

take a look here, this thread helped me alot

https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/20319-seed-production-tutorial.html


----------



## aeviaanah (Apr 13, 2011)

B DUB said:


> [QUOTE="SICC";5587459]Good lookin out Dub!
> 
> I noticed a few posts back that you said to save the pollen and rub on 1 individual bud. Is that possible and then create seeds? If so does it increase the chances it will hermie?


 No this wont increase chances of hermie.


----------



## Truth B Known (Apr 14, 2011)

^ and you can save it up to 2 months in ziplocks in the fridge


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Apr 14, 2011)

Speaking of ziplocks, I have brownies in mine at the moment. He he he


----------



## djruiner (Apr 14, 2011)

Stoner.Barbie said:


> Speaking of ziplocks, I have brownies in mine at the moment. He he he


ive yet to have any edibles..last time i ate anything with cannabis in it was about 15 years ago...and it was "bud burgers"...not quite brownies...but did the job.never even had a special brownie batch


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Apr 15, 2011)

djruiner said:


> ive yet to have any edibles..last time i ate anything with cannabis in it was about 15 years ago...and it was "bud burgers"...not quite brownies...but did the job.never even had a special brownie batch


oh they are awesome. but, when you first put them in your mouth they kinda tast yukky util you start to chew and then your mouth is just overun with chocolaty goodness. oh and i slept like a rock last night after doing that tiny 1x1 inch piece.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Apr 15, 2011)

hun u r a rock star!!


----------



## Truth B Known (Apr 15, 2011)

lol, ya i read that in a book a while ago, said up to 2 months?.. i have some icky fudge brownies in the fridge myself, yesterdays batch! only had half of one after dinner and i slept like a 400 ton brick last night! it was great!


----------



## rasputin71 (Apr 15, 2011)

Stoner.Barbie said:


> oh they are awesome. but, when you first put them in your mouth they kinda tast yukky ......


I just made some canna mac n cheese and couldnt even eat half the bowl because of the taste. I may have ruined myself for ever eating mac n cheese normally again. I got a pretty good buzz, but wish I could have ate the whole bowl.


----------



## ganjaluva2009 (Apr 15, 2011)

rasputin71 said:


> I just made some canna mac n cheese and couldnt even eat half the bowl because of the taste. I may have ruined myself for ever eating mac n cheese normally again. I got a pretty good buzz, but wish I could have ate the whole bowl.


 hey bro i feel ya...i dont know what it is about the taste, that just makes me gag...no matter what its in, my taste buds pic it out...so i say fuck it and stick to vapin'


----------



## rasputin71 (Apr 15, 2011)

I will be making nothing but hash with my wonder woman trim, not butter, that's for sure.


----------



## GreenBuddha619 (Apr 17, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> Interesting cross there...someone is pheno hunting! Id like to get my hands on that cross...let us know how it turns out!


Thanks to everyone for the +rep from last post here.

Aev...Some time ago a crusty old grower told me a way to get feminized seeds by spraying the plant with a solution and the name starts with Silver....something. It is supposed to block the female plant from absorbing gasses in the air that tell it to flower. So instead it turns male and once you have collected pollen you can stop spraying the plant and it will revert back to a female pollinated and will produce seeds. If anyone has heard of anything like this let me know because I would like to start taking some crosses of my current strains.

Anyways here is an update...

I found a small outbreak of mites...1st ever thank god...knock on wood doesn't get too serious! I plan on using Azamax because it is all organic and only last for 7-10 days. If anyone has any advise on where to spray it would helpful (leaves only on top and under) or all of the plant including all the flowers? Thanks

Day 41 Flower...another 22-29 days to go.


----------



## 2ez (Apr 17, 2011)

better late than never....lookin good


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 17, 2011)

GreenBuddha619 said:


> Thanks to everyone for the +rep from last post here.
> 
> Aev...Some time ago a crusty old grower told me a way to get feminized seeds by spraying the plant with a solution and the name starts with Silver....something. It is supposed to block the female plant from absorbing gasses in the air that tell it to flower. So instead it turns male and once you have collected pollen you can stop spraying the plant and it will revert back to a female pollinated and will produce seeds. If anyone has heard of anything like this let me know because I would like to start taking some crosses of my current strains.
> 
> ...


Its Colloidal Silver, that is what people use to make Fem seeds. That Plant looks fuccin great man, how is the smell on her?



2ez said:


> better late than never....lookin good


Good to have ya along


----------



## aeviaanah (Apr 17, 2011)

GreenBuddha619 said:


> Thanks to everyone for the +rep from last post here.
> 
> Aev...Some time ago a crusty old grower told me a way to get feminized seeds by spraying the plant with a solution and the name starts with Silver....something. It is supposed to block the female plant from absorbing gasses in the air that tell it to flower. So instead it turns male and once you have collected pollen you can stop spraying the plant and it will revert back to a female pollinated and will produce seeds. If anyone has heard of anything like this let me know because I would like to start taking some crosses of my current strains.
> 
> ...


 Beautiful plant brotha! Looks like your gettin this shit down. Yea colloidal silver is the stuff. Hook up a 9v battery with two wires with two alligator clips on each end. Get two pieces of 99.9 pure silver and hook each piece to each end of the wire. suspend both in water part way so the alligator clip stays outside water and only silver touches. after 24 hours you will have water with suspended silver particles aka colloidal silver. im going to do this to my bubba kush this round.


----------



## B DUB (Apr 17, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> beautiful plant brotha! Looks like your gettin this shit down. Yea colloidal silver is the stuff. Hook up a 9v battery with two wires with two alligator clips on each end. Get two pieces of 99.9 pure silver and hook each piece to each end of the wire. Suspend both in water part way so the alligator clip stays outside water and only silver touches. After 24 hours you will have water with suspended silver particles aka colloidal silver. Im going to do this to my bubba kush this round.


you really have to do that? Btw gorgeous looking plant.


----------



## bosweed (Apr 17, 2011)

i might have missed something...how many plants do you actually have flowering in that tent under the 400watt? and whats the size of that tent?


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Apr 17, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> Beautiful plant brotha! Looks like your gettin this shit down. Yea colloidal silver is the stuff. Hook up a 9v battery with two wires with two alligator clips on each end. Get two pieces of 99.9 pure silver and hook each piece to each end of the wire. suspend both in water part way so the alligator clip stays outside water and only silver touches. after 24 hours you will have water with suspended silver particles aka colloidal silver. im going to do this to my bubba kush this round.


IO know where im getting my X-mas tree from this year the old lady wants one covered with white snow!!!Beautiful girls man..Rep well deserved...


----------



## GreenBuddha619 (Apr 17, 2011)

SICC";5607851]Its Colloidal Silver said:


> Beautiful plant brotha! Looks like your gettin this shit down. Yea colloidal silver is the stuff. Hook up a 9v battery with two wires with two alligator clips on each end. Get two pieces of 99.9 pure silver and hook each piece to each end of the wire. suspend both in water part way so the alligator clip stays outside water and only silver touches. after 24 hours you will have water with suspended silver particles aka colloidal silver. im going to do this to my bubba kush this round.


Thanks Aev I have been working on new techniques and learning from my mistakes. So about the colloidal silver solution... When I was talking to my friend he told me that basically makes the plant male by spraying it with the colloidal silver allowing it to make pollen. He told me to spray every other week. Now my understanding is that I could collect pollen from the plant and pollenate another female strain and get seeds but they would all be female because since it started as a female it would lack the male chromosone. Then once it has produced male flowers with pollen (I don't how long that takes or what it looks like...I will be doning research) you can stop spraying the plant and it will revert back to female and let flower for however long the strain takes to finish and you will have female seeds on that plant also? How much silver do need to make the colloidal silver? Like 1 oz. to 1 quart of water?



B DUB said:


> you really have to do that? Btw gorgeous looking plant.


Thanks B Dub.



stinkbudd1 said:


> IO know where im getting my X-mas tree from this year the old lady wants one covered with white snow!!!Beautiful girls man..Rep well deserved...


LOL Thanks Stink. I luv me a flocked x-mas tree too. Can't wait to see her finish out.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Apr 19, 2011)

Hey whats up Sicc? i got a question for you, what is the main quality you look for in a male that you want to keep? I have a nice BD male that is very healthy and wanted you to take a look at it for me to tel me what you think. I'm more into the indica pheno types and this one seems to be like a mix maye 50- 50..


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 19, 2011)

I look for various things, how he grew, did he have a smell during veg(My last couple males i used stank pretty good in veg, which is always a good sign male or female), Node spacing, ball production, and the list go's on lol.

He looks like a nice specimen to me, I would def use him if i had him. Also just the genetics itself is what i mostly go with, i like to use males that i think would make good crossed opposed to if they look good enough. If i had a male of a strain i didnt like too much, no matter how good he looked i probably wouldn't use it. But thats just me. I once had a pair of really nice lookin Jack The Ripper crossed males, but JTR really wanst something i was lookin for so i tossed them.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Apr 19, 2011)

Yeah i feel you on that, thats the reason i wont to do something with these SDG X PK and the SB X PK because they were some great smoke if done right the yield would be nice as wellas smell and bag apeal they have it all working for them so to get a good blue diesel to father a cross to them would be pretty nice as well....Thanks again..


----------



## Gogowitz (Apr 19, 2011)

nice looking grow man. hey, how much do you usually yield off those plants in the red cups? seems like a nice way to get a good sea of green going in my room. but i have plant limits so i might need to find a way to increase that.


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 20, 2011)

heyy SICC.. got a question 4 ya... was it you that used to/still do grow clones in the clear cups....? i remember sum1 who used to grow them in the clear cups... and said they never had a problem with light hitting/killing the roots? i got like 5 clones in clear cups.. but i put electrical tape all along the sides... to hide the light.. but i would liek to be able to see the soil.. soo i could see if/when they root. and my work has 24 ounce cups they use for ice coffee... adn i think they would be GREAT for my clones. but i dont wanna have to tape them all up everytime. 

*HAPPY 420!!*


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Apr 20, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> heyy SICC.. got a question 4 ya... was it you that used to/still do grow clones in the clear cups....? i remember sum1 who used to grow them in the clear cups... and said they never had a problem with light hitting/killing the roots? i got like 5 clones in clear cups.. but i put electrical tape all along the sides... to hide the light.. but i would liek to be able to see the soil.. soo i could see if/when they root. and my work has 24 ounce cups they use for ice coffee... adn i think they would be GREAT for my clones. but i dont wanna have to tape them all up everytime.
> 
> *HAPPY 420!!*


you could just put the clear cup in a party cup. then you could just lift out the clear cup to look at the roots and then put itback in the party cup. simple.


----------



## djruiner (Apr 20, 2011)

Stoner.Barbie said:


> you could just put the clear cup in a party cup. then you could just lift out the clear cup to look at the roots and then put itback in the party cup. simple.


 what i do is take a old box...or an old dwc cooler...put some net cups in them and sit the party cup in those...that way you have the cooler keeping the soil cool,no lights to the roots...and it holds the cups and keeps them from falling over if something bumps them...but the dual cup idea works just as well


----------



## redrum83420 (Apr 20, 2011)

Stoner.Barbie said:


> you could just put the clear cup in a party cup. then you could just lift out the clear cup to look at the roots and then put itback in the party cup. simple.


ive been doing my clones that way for a while. 3 cups per clone. works great


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 20, 2011)

Gogowitz said:


> nice looking grow man. hey, how much do you usually yield off those plants in the red cups? seems like a nice way to get a good sea of green going in my room. but i have plant limits so i might need to find a way to increase that.


The most i have got out of a cup that i was weighed was 25 grams, that was the last cup i weighed, all the cups i do is just for extra personal smoke so i dont really weigh them. And that 25 G's was under CFL's too.



chb444220 said:


> heyy SICC.. got a question 4 ya... was it you that used to/still do grow clones in the clear cups....? i remember sum1 who used to grow them in the clear cups... and said they never had a problem with light hitting/killing the roots? i got like 5 clones in clear cups.. but i put electrical tape all along the sides... to hide the light.. but i would liek to be able to see the soil.. soo i could see if/when they root. and my work has 24 ounce cups they use for ice coffee... adn i think they would be GREAT for my clones. but i dont wanna have to tape them all up everytime.
> 
> *HAPPY 420!!*





Stoner.Barbie said:


> you could just put the clear cup in a party cup. then you could just lift out the clear cup to look at the roots and then put itback in the party cup. simple.


Yeah thats what i do, if i have clear cups that is. Just put it into another cup and you're good.


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 20, 2011)

thanks for all the replies guys. thats a great idea.. idk why i didnt think of that. lol. seeing as how i have both red party cups and clear cups...... lol.. too much smoking i guess. thanks tho


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Apr 20, 2011)

Happy 420 To all!!!


----------



## ganjaluva2009 (Apr 20, 2011)

what up homie...just wanted to see if u could throw some pics up and let us all know how it going in the sicc estate....im in suspense....


----------



## Truth B Known (Apr 20, 2011)

happy 420 everyone

[video=youtube;v6tqn7uhYKk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v6tqn7uhYKk[/video]


----------



## aeviaanah (Apr 23, 2011)

Whats up dood? How they crosses goin?


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 23, 2011)

They're doin good, they all got more pollinated then i wanted lol, but its all good. If i can get my cam to work i'll try n get some pics up.


----------



## aeviaanah (Apr 23, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5633460]They're doin good, they all got more pollinated then i wanted lol, but its all good. If i can get my cam to work i'll try n get some pics up.[/QUOTE]
ahh fuck which method did you do? fdd?

the first time i pollinated i ended up gettin crazy with it ...i have since smoked the bud but i still have the seeds!


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 23, 2011)

Well its not his method its just selectively breeding lol, but i used alot of pollen cause i just had it in its container sittin in my room so i wasn't sure how viable it was. I only take enough to make seeds. But it was still good so it got more of my crop then i wanted. But its not really too big of a deal, the plants still showed the traits i desire. I'll try and get a more detailed update, thing should be gettin soon in here even tho i have been laggin it lol.


----------



## aeviaanah (Apr 23, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5634371]Well its not his method its just selectively breeding lol, but i used alot of pollen cause i just had it in its container sittin in my room so i wasn't sure how viable it was. I only take enough to make seeds. But it was still good so it got more of my crop then i wanted. But its not really too big of a deal, the plants still showed the traits i desire. I'll try and get a more detailed update, thing should be gettin soon in here even tho i have been laggin it lol.[/QUOTE]
yea he just wrote the tutorial thats all....right on brotha..things goin good your way?


----------



## guyson (Apr 24, 2011)

GreenBuddha619 said:


> Thanks to everyone for the +rep from last post here.
> 
> Aev...Some time ago a crusty old grower told me a way to get feminized seeds by spraying the plant with a solution and the name starts with Silver....something. It is supposed to block the female plant from absorbing gasses in the air that tell it to flower. So instead it turns male and once you have collected pollen you can stop spraying the plant and it will revert back to a female pollinated and will produce seeds. If anyone has heard of anything like this let me know because I would like to start taking some crosses of my current strains.
> 
> ...


nice buds! how many whats is your lighting? would love my buds to get as fat as that!


----------



## TCurtiss (Apr 24, 2011)

What's up folks

XXX is almost done






Another week or so I would say & stay tuned for a smoke report. I may use her for some breeding she has some great qualities about her & I have 2 males this summer to mess around with so I will let you know how that turns out 

Space Madness






Thanks

T


----------



## Truth B Known (Apr 24, 2011)

^ are those 'sicc' strains??


----------



## TCurtiss (Apr 24, 2011)

XXX is from SICC- a cross of Hollands Hope, Jack Herer, Jerijuana? and another strain

Space Madness is my mix - TGA's Chernobyl x The Flav - smells like cherry cream sickles 

Thanks

T


----------



## Truth B Known (Apr 24, 2011)

TCurtiss said:


> XXX is from SICC- a cross of Hollands Hope, Jack Herer, Jerijuana? and another strain
> 
> Space Madness is my mix - TGA's Chernobyl x The Flav - smells like cherry cream sickles
> 
> ...


hell ya!!!!


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 24, 2011)

TCurtiss said:


> XXX is from SICC- a cross of Hollands Hope, Jack Herer, Jerijuana? and another strain
> 
> Space Madness is my mix - TGA's Chernobyl x The Flav - smells like cherry cream sickles
> 
> ...



Yeah its Hollands Hope x Jack Herer x Shoreline x Herijuana, she looks really nice, i see she got some purple going 

How long has she been flowering now?

cant wait to see the smoke report, i would suggest you let her go mostly amber 

How is that HHxSCxNL doin?


----------



## Truth B Known (Apr 24, 2011)

woah, no doubt.. herijuana is nl #5 x hash plant correct? i had a friend that cracked 3 herijuana seeds last year he got from somewhere and they all shit on him, 2 were male and 1 turned hermi while young and he pulled it.. never smoked it, but i've heard it's some true headbanger tho.. y'alls shit looks dope yo. word up, happy easter!..

*toke *toke  -peeeeeeaaaaaace


----------



## TCurtiss (Apr 25, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5637979]Yeah its Hollands Hope x Jack Herer x Shoreline x Herijuana, she looks really nice, i see she got some purple going 

How long has she been flowering now?

cant wait to see the smoke report, i would suggest you let her go mostly amber 

How is that HHxSCxNL doin?[/QUOTE]

I guess I am slipping since I dont have the start date these started flowering but I would say 7 weeks at this time.

The NLxSC got hit with some mites & I just harvested her early & will be making hash out of most of her, the main cola was huge. I will have a pic later this week

Stay green

T


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 25, 2011)

TCurtiss said:


> I guess I am slipping since I dont have the start date these started flowering but I would say 7 weeks at this time.
> 
> The NLxSC got hit with some mites & I just harvested her early & will be making hash out of most of her, the main cola was huge. I will have a pic later this week
> 
> ...


Shit, suc's about mites. Im sure she'll make some good hash 

Cant wait for the pics, always get all excited when i see your name on my thread lol


----------



## Truth B Known (Apr 25, 2011)

> hit with some mites


daaamn bro, i use a mix of 1 tsp 'dyna grow' neem oil and 1oz 'dutch masters' saturator, for every 32oz in spray bottle, and do that every 3-4 days from clone/seedling to 4th week of flower.. it was a suggestion that i tried, and it works wonderfully! the dm saturator is the only product i use thats not organic. (shhh don't tell anyone) dyna grow seems to be the shit, you have to run it under hot water sometime, and i mix the spray around 70-80 deg f. i was thinkin of trying some einstien oil. anyone ever fuck with it?.. i'm not into the chems and/or the bombs.. i only bomb on the before and afters..


----------



## aeviaanah (Apr 25, 2011)

Truth B Known said:


> daaamn bro, i use a mix of 1 tsp 'dyna grow' neem oil and 1oz 'dutch masters' saturator, for every 32oz in spray bottle, and do that every 3-4 days from clone/seedling to 4th week of flower.. it was a suggestion that i tried, and it works wonderfully! the dm saturator is the only product i use thats not organic. (shhh don't tell anyone) dyna grow seems to be the shit, you have to run it under hot water sometime, and i mix the spray around 70-80 deg f. i was thinkin of trying some einstien oil. anyone ever fuck with it?.. i'm not into the chems and/or the bombs.. i only bomb on the before and afters..


 yea the neem is really only effective (against spider mites) how youve stated it...using it over and over. for an infestation seek a different product. for a infestation in flower...pull it and hash it lol..

saturator is just a surfactant meaning it helps things stay attached to the leaf surfaces. a dab of soap will save you money on that. im not 100percent positive but im sure thats all saturator is. im startin to think the marijuana nutrient market is filled with tons of products similar to this.


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 25, 2011)

Jus a lil update, gonna be tying down the plants since they stretched a lil on me. Gonna start flowering tomorrow.


----------



## ganjaluva2009 (Apr 25, 2011)

what up sicc...ladies are looking lovely as always....like genuity said, nice full plants....is that the size pots that u finish in or will u repot??


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 25, 2011)

genuity said:


> looking sicc..nice full plants.


Thanks G! 



ganjaluva2009 said:


> what up sicc...ladies are looking lovely as always....like genuity said, nice full plants....is that the size pots that u finish in or will u repot??



They're just 2 gallons, cant fit anything bigger with 6 plants, the tent is kind small. I have been meaning to get a bigger tent, but im just gonna see what i can do with it in this run.


----------



## Truth B Known (Apr 26, 2011)

hell ya how tall are they? I flipped mine at about 15" and they're about 22" now, almost done, but still about 1 1/2 wks from chop


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Apr 26, 2011)

hey SICC, still letting the bubba kush keep on growing. if you get a chance i ust posted a vid and trich pics of the bk X bast.bagseed. let me know what you think.

your ladies are fantastick. your still one of the best growers i know and i value your input.


----------



## TCurtiss (Apr 26, 2011)

Morning all

Got some new pics for you my man

Enjoy

XXX


















A new one coming






SM












My gang leader






The meeting spot






The gang












The End






T


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Apr 26, 2011)

those lady bugs are wicked. i love it! did you order them? i did a coupleof years ago.


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 26, 2011)

Lol at the Gang leader 

Loving all the bud shots, so far how are you liking the XXX compared to other strains you have grown?

That SM looks really good, those two shots you put up look exactly like the one i got going, just wish she didnt get so seeded up lol. She smells exactly how you describe her too, the SM came out really good, cant wait till i can try her out in some actual pots instead of a party cup 

What strain is the new one?


----------



## TCurtiss (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks mon

I really like xxx & going to breed her out with either my Dairy Queen or another test strain male I have going depending on which male looks better, when the NL plant got hit with mites the XXX stayed very robust & did not get as infected. I pulled all my plants in my cabinet & turned everything off this morning & going to use my cabinet for a force flowering cab after I give it a good cleaning. 

Lady bugs are there to clean up the remaining mites

I will train the plants to stay low with a dozen or so tops to get the most out of them, & sorry to hear about your SM plant & got 4 females out of the 4 seeds I planted. 

The new strain is Jilly Bean from TGA a cut I got from a local club, she looks pretty with lots of resin early so I fell good about her & she smells like candy

Thanks
T


----------



## TCurtiss (Apr 26, 2011)

Stoner.Barbie said:


> those lady bugs are wicked. i love it! did you order them? i did a coupleof years ago.


I got them at the local nursery, they have been available for a couple weeks now & it is the best 8 bucks you can spend, I love watching them work

Thanks

T


----------



## TCurtiss (Apr 26, 2011)

SICC

When some of my TGA plants had gotten hit with PM, the XXX has stayed nice & PM free

She is some of my best work to date & I will get a video of her this week for you, she is a work of art for sure

T


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 26, 2011)

TCurtiss said:


> SICC
> 
> When some of my TGA plants had gotten hit with PM, the XXX has stayed nice & PM free
> 
> ...


That's cool as fuc, that's great she didn't get hit with the PM, i would be in tears right now lol. The one you got looks like a real nice pheno, how is the smell on her? I have been wanting to grow out the XXX's for some time but I end up doin sonthing else, shit i still need to make the F2's of the JHxSLxHJ's. I got a homie who i gave some seeds to who is gonna grow the XXX's under 1,000 watter, cant wait to see how it does. I feel honored that the XXX is one of your best works, i have been watchin your grow's for some time and you have had some wonderful plants


----------



## genuity (Apr 26, 2011)

well i know what my next run will be.......
whats the info on that HHxDB
i think ill call it BLOCC MOVEMENT GROW


----------



## aeviaanah (Apr 26, 2011)

Lookin good bro...you just water before taking them pictures? Leaves look a bit relaxed. Good stuff

Tcurtiss, nice plants brotha!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Apr 27, 2011)

nice work plants lookin happy 
you usein a phone to take pics ?? erryting gray 

1Luv Stay True


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 27, 2011)

Yeah i've been using my phone, cant get my cam to work lol. Its kinda old so some times it will work, and others it wont.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Apr 27, 2011)

All is looking good in the land of Sicc i see how long did you veg the ones in the 2 gal pots? i really need to veg longer i keep getting single colas on all my grows unless i top them!


----------



## gumball (Apr 27, 2011)

Update looks great SICC, they all seem so well kept!


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 27, 2011)

gumball said:


> Update looks great SICC, they all seem so well kept!


Thanks Gum 




genuity said:


> well i know what my next run will be.......
> whats the info on that HHxDB
> i think ill call it BLOCC MOVEMENT GROW


The Diesel Berry was my MBS strain, or Medical Bagseed. Got a bunch of seeds from a collective that i go to, they said it was just all the seeds they had collected from random bags of dank that came thru. I grew my last one i had out and crossed the HH male i had into it. The name DB came from another grower i kno who grew out the MBS and he told me it had a Berry/Diesel type smell when he grew it do he dubbed it Diesel Berry lol.



stinkbudd1 said:


> All is looking good in the land of Sicc i see how long did you veg the ones in the 2 gal pots? i really need to veg longer i keep getting single colas on all my grows unless i top them!



I believe they got 5 weeks or so of veg.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Apr 28, 2011)

What's up bud! Your green looks great. Haven't said anything in a minute and it's the perpetuals fault. lol but no joke this shits like a second job...damn! So what ever happened to you and your homie blown it up?


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 28, 2011)

Ganja Geek said:


> What's up bud! Your green looks great. Haven't said anything in a minute and it's the perpetuals fault. lol but no joke this shits like a second job...damn! So what ever happened to you and your homie blown it up?


Well i should of known with him, he always says one thing, then does another lol. But i dont blame him, he got a baby momma, so right now hes a lil tied up. Still hoping something will go thru but for now im jus doin my own thang.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Apr 29, 2011)

I hear ya man! The only one you can count on is yourself and even then it's iffy lol.


----------



## TCurtiss (Apr 29, 2011)

Please sit down before view these images

You have been warned

XXX












Jilly Bean






Have a great weekend I am going to let xxx finish up with mother nature & hoping the 13 hours days will give her some extra weight

Stay tuned






T


----------



## Truth B Known (Apr 29, 2011)

yesss!!!! like lookin into a fresh poured bowl of fruity pebbles cereal... lol, nice, mad colors, looks great!!


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Apr 30, 2011)

fruity pebbles...lol your so funny.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Apr 30, 2011)

Man that XXX is Sicc no offense Sicc but dam talking about fire !!


----------



## "SICC" (May 2, 2011)

Damn, that XXX came out so good! Wish i was here the day you posted the pics. Just got bac home, was out the whole weekend. Those pics jus made my day, im so proud lol 

Lookin forward to the smoke report


----------



## TCurtiss (May 2, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5671854]Damn, that XXX came out so good! Wish i was here the day you posted the pics. Just got bac home, was out the whole weekend. Those pics jus made my day, im so proud lol 

Lookin forward to the smoke report [/QUOTE]

She's not done yet & I have been snapping pics of her daily. I am thinking of the chop in the next couple days, she is really loving the sunshine & has some black leaves going on

Stay tuned

T


----------



## "SICC" (May 2, 2011)

TCurtiss said:


> She's not done yet & I have been snapping pics of her daily. I am thinking of the chop in the next couple days, she is really loving the sunshine & has some black leaves going on
> 
> Stay tuned
> 
> T



She really took after her mother, the only two i flowered stayed green.

How is the smell on her?


----------



## "SICC" (May 2, 2011)

Here is some Space Madness for you T


----------



## TCurtiss (May 2, 2011)

Nice looking SM

Here is mine & they look very close I hope you enjoy it






XXX on her second to last day..................maybe






T


----------



## TCurtiss (May 2, 2011)

Last one for tonight and she is a dozy


----------



## stinkbudd1 (May 3, 2011)

Hey Sicc what happening bro? look i have a purple Pheno of the Blue Diesel that im growing in my other thread and she is real nice i seen somewhere that re-vegging is an option for us who fail to clone there phenos they like in time, do you know anything about this or have you heard of it?..I know i seen it done here on RIU,,Peace


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (May 4, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5672603]Here is some Space Madness for you T









































[/QUOTE]

Dam!!!!!


----------



## TCurtiss (May 4, 2011)

SICC

She's done, I chopped her this morning. Easy trim job since the buds were so huge

The last couple pics of her


















Thank you & smoke report coming in a couple weeks after a good cure, if you come to the cup next month you can sample some

T


----------



## "SICC" (May 4, 2011)

Damn, them pics just get better n better


----------



## genuity (May 4, 2011)

yes they are..........real nice buds.


----------



## TCurtiss (May 4, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5680217]Damn, them pics just get better n better [/QUOTE]

Thanks

I think I have things fine tuned and growing out in the back yard helps, I have also stopped using my grow cab for the lights & now I use it to put my plants in the dark around 6 pm now & figure I can save a bunch of $$$ and get better flowers by using this method. 

I have been reading Ed's grow book & it has really taken my grow to the next level with some simple techniques like forced flowering, try it out if you have the means I highly recommend it

T


----------



## "SICC" (May 4, 2011)

TCurtiss said:


> Thanks
> 
> I think I have things fine tuned and growing out in the back yard helps, I have also stopped using my grow cab for the lights & now I use it to put my plants in the dark around 6 pm now & figure I can save a bunch of $$$ and get better flowers by using this method.
> 
> ...


Yeah i was just about to say seems like things are going very smoothly for you, always pumping out some killer looking medicine. 

Im really impressed what you got with the XXX, cant wait to see how that Jilly Bean turns out. I like the shot with the blacc Cherry Soda. They look really similar. Did you clone any of the XXX's that you flowered? That is def a really good pheno you got. I only got one lil plant outside now, still thinking of what im start for the outdoor.


----------



## TCurtiss (May 4, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5680334]Yeah i was just about to say seems like things are going very smoothly for you, always pumping out some killer looking medicine. 

Im really impressed what you got with the XXX, cant wait to see how that Jilly Bean turns out. I like the shot with the blacc Cherry Soda. They look really similar. Did you clone any of the XXX's that you flowered? That is def a really good pheno you got. I only got one lil plant outside now, still thinking of what im start for the outdoor.[/QUOTE]

Thanks man

Things have changed in my life to where I can tend to the kids a little more & reading Ed's book just took things to the next level. I think you need to read it & try out that forced flowering if you can accommodate it, between now & August I will have gone through 6 to 8 plants in flowering which will be more than enough meds for me & hold me over until winter I hope

I do have a xxx cutting I am going to try to cross with one of my TGA males in the yard depending on which one is better. I think that will be a great cross & hope to bring up the resin count using the TGA male to enhance what xxx has to offer

Stay tuned for SM to chop later this week

T


----------



## aeviaanah (May 4, 2011)

hey will you post some pictures up of those crosses? im curious to see how they are goin!


----------



## "SICC" (May 4, 2011)

I chopped a BKxMK out of the 3 and a CONvict Kush a couple days ago, the spider mites came bac and hit the cab pretty hard. The only ones that did get hit was the space madness, and one of the BKxMK's. Chopped another BKxMK today and trimmed up the other CK but left it in the cab to finish. I left two lower shoots with seeds which were my main spots on the BKxMK i chopped to finish. The other BKxMK i hit the whole plant with seeds so its just a stick with seeds since i had to cut a buch of leaves cause it got burnt. I'll try and get some pics of it so it makes more sense but things went really sour this run with the cups. Gonna finish this, then clean it all out and start fresh, gonna finally make my F2's on the JHxSLxHJ's.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (May 4, 2011)

Hey Sicc what do you think is the reason for the mite to keep coming back on you bro? i know you run a tight ship and keep it all up to par so do you think its more about introducing other clones from the outside sources or what i hate to here that about them pesky ass critters....

On the subject of critters how much damage can ants do to a grow im not infested but they are visible...


----------



## aeviaanah (May 4, 2011)

yea sorry to hear bro. i got a killer pheno of grand daddy purple x master kush! wait till you see this. its fuckin glistens brotha! cindy 99 is lookin real impressive as well. i will have some blue light flower shots commin up...


----------



## purplehazin (May 4, 2011)

Fuckin mites... luckily I havent had to deal with them *knocks on wood*. I always wear clean clothes in my grow room though to help prevent that.


----------



## "SICC" (May 4, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> Hey Sicc what do you think is the reason for the mite to keep coming back on you bro? i know you run a tight ship and keep it all up to par so do you think its more about introducing other clones from the outside sources or what i hate to here that about them pesky ass critters....
> 
> On the subject of critters how much damage can ants do to a grow im not infested but they are visible...


Not sure, i got them when i had these Chem Dogg clones from this one collective. If i didnt get the clones they would have never got them. But its all good, the next run will go alot better.



aeviaanah said:


> yea sorry to hear bro. i got a killer pheno of grand daddy purple x master kush! wait till you see this. its fuckin glistens brotha! cindy 99 is lookin real impressive as well. i will have some blue light flower shots commin up...


Nice, lookin forward to it, i should have some pics up myself soon as well.


----------



## mr west (May 5, 2011)

Interesting stuff sicc mate>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> jus lurking and liking same old mr west lol


----------



## The Snowman (May 5, 2011)

whats up man, im tagging along


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (May 6, 2011)

sorry to hear about the mites sweetie. but i know you'll get it worked out.


----------



## chb444220 (May 6, 2011)

any tips on getting rid of the mites?? i have a mite problem as well....theyre pissing me the fuck off.... ernrver i go to check my trichs... i always see them crawling around.. ive used the miticide stuff with neem oil.. but they still seem to come back.. any better/more efficient way 2 get rid of them. i cant seem to get rid of them.. and theyre getin pretty bad too.. ill take them out for pics and notice webs tucked inside leaves/buds... i wipe them all down and shit.. but they jsut come back.... little bastards!! NEVER had a problem with them before until recently...


----------



## TCurtiss (May 6, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> any tips on getting rid of the mites?? i have a mite problem as well....theyre pissing me the fuck off.... ernrver i go to check my trichs... i always see them crawling around.. ive used the miticide stuff with neem oil.. but they still seem to come back.. any better/more efficient way 2 get rid of them. i cant seem to get rid of them.. and theyre getin pretty bad too.. ill take them out for pics and notice webs tucked inside leaves/buds... i wipe them all down and shit.. but they jsut come back.... little bastards!! NEVER had a problem with them before until recently...


2 ways without using chems

1 hose them off with water - I heard this from my man @ the local nursery

2 lady bugs

Good luck


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 6, 2011)

^^ those r good options, never tried them but have heard of ppl with good results..
the only way i was able to get rid of them when i had them was with azamax, i didn't have webs but there was a shitload of them fuckers n 1 good spray with azamax pretty much wiped them out! i sprayed a second time a week later just 2 sure


----------



## chb444220 (May 6, 2011)

damnn. i didnt even think about lady bugs!! gonna have 2 order sum!! idk where i can. lol. but i deff wanna. that would work great. adn i actually just sprayed the shit out of them with water.. the oned that arent too far into budding... hoping that will help.. but the bad 2 are the ones that are 4 and 6 weeks into flowering... adn i feel like spraying them down with water wouldnt be a good idea... idk if theyll mold. or if it will fuck up the trichs and hairs.. etc.. but deff gonna try the lady bugs... i dont know why i didnt think of that!

thanks alot guys for the quick responses and helpful answers.. and sorry SICC.. didnt mean to hijack ur thread. lol.


----------



## "SICC" (May 6, 2011)

Aight got another weekly update, plants are doin good. Like i said before they're a lil lengthy, but not too bad. OG Kush's seem to stretch out a lil during flowering. For flowering nutes im using what i have always used, General Hydroponics Flora Micro, Grow and Bloom. Got Hygrozyme for the roots, Hydoplex, Sweet Grape, and a new addition Sweet Berry. Then for the end of flowering i got the Liquid and Dry form of Kool Bloom.






































Then here is what's left of the breeding cab lol.

The far left is the Space Madness, then after that my main BKxMK that got burnt, so she has no fan leaves lol. But i covered her in pollen anyways so she is nothing but seeds. Next is the one of the two CONvicts, had to trim her up because of the mites, just letting all the seeds finish up basically now. then after is whats left of one of the BKxMK's i had going, those two lil shoots are just seed clusters im letting finish.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (May 6, 2011)

Looking real nice Sicc! so you are running 6 in there at a time Huh?


----------



## "SICC" (May 6, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> Looking real nice Sicc! so you are running 6 in there at a time Huh?


Thanks homie, the other times i only did 4 plants, but this time i wanted so see how much i could stuff in the tent. Might take one or two of them out and put em outside.


----------



## redrum83420 (May 6, 2011)

looking good sicc. you only use the koolbloom near the end of flowering? the guy at the hydro shop told me i could use it the whole time during flowering. just start at a low ml and work my way up.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (May 6, 2011)

From here looks like it should be fine but who knows when they take off!


----------



## "SICC" (May 6, 2011)

redrum83420 said:


> looking good sicc. you only use the koolbloom near the end of flowering? the guy at the hydro shop told me i could use it the whole time during flowering. just start at a low ml and work my way up.


I use the Liquid at around 3 weeks flowering, and the dry form at the end. I've used the liquid at the start flower before but i once burnt my plants, so i now just use it at week 3. The other nutes i have seem to do well in the first couple weeks to get the buds started then i throw in the kool bloom.



stinkbudd1 said:


> From here looks like it should be fine but who knows when they take off!


Yeah i was thinkin the same, there are two of them that i think i mayjust put outside with my White Berry and Fire OG. Should have some of the pics of the 2 outdoors soon. They been flowering now for a couple weeks.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (May 6, 2011)

Right on be here waiting..


----------



## Hotsause (May 6, 2011)

Good shit sic never though to have a small breeding room like that. Im late but subbed


----------



## stinkbudd1 (May 6, 2011)

Hotsause said:


> Good shit sic never though to have a small breeding room like that. Im late but subbed


For real Sauce, i think im to dam paranoid about getting pollin all through my crib mes around and pollinate the kids..lol


----------



## TCurtiss (May 7, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5689231]Thanks homie, the other times i only did 4 plants, but this time i wanted so see how much i could stuff in the tent. Might take one or two of them out and put em outside.[/QUOTE]

Some strains are still flowering for me outside without intervention so if they are flowering it may take a day or so but they will continue to flower at this time

You know my plants are loving it

Have a great weekend

T


----------



## purplehazin (May 7, 2011)

TCurtiss you have some great looking girls man; just had to come pay some respect


----------



## theexpress (May 7, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5689147]Aight got another weekly update, plants are doin good. Like i said before they're a lil lengthy, but not too bad. OG Kush's seem to stretch out a lil during flowering. For flowering nutes im using what i have always used, General Hydroponics Flora Micro, Grow and Bloom. Got Hygrozyme for the roots, Hydoplex, Sweet Grape, and a new addition Sweet Berry. Then for the end of flowering i got the Liquid and Dry form of Kool Bloom.






































Then here is what's left of the breeding cab lol.

The far left is the Space Madness, then after that my main BKxMK that got burnt, so she has no fan leaves lol. But i covered her in pollen anyways so she is nothing but seeds. Next is the one of the two CONvicts, had to trim her up because of the mites, just letting all the seeds finish up basically now. then after is whats left of one of the BKxMK's i had going, those two lil shoots are just seed clusters im letting finish. 





[/QUOTE]

wass good with some bk x mk?


----------



## TCurtiss (May 7, 2011)

purplehazin said:


> TCurtiss you have some great looking girls man; just had to come pay some respect


Thanks for the compliment & I have been working hard to get a good round going and it looks like its finally paying off


















Enjoy

T


----------



## theexpress (May 7, 2011)

TCurtiss said:


> Thanks for the compliment & I have been working hard to get a good round going and it looks like its finally paying off
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats some pretty ass outdoor...


----------



## "SICC" (May 7, 2011)

theexpress said:


> wass good with some bk x mk?


The seeds should be ready by next weekend 





TCurtiss said:


> Thanks for the compliment & I have been working hard to get a good round going and it looks like its finally paying off
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> T



Very nice T, that Jilly Bean is a beauty


----------



## theexpress (May 7, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5693903]The seeds should be ready by next weekend 






Very nice T, that Jilly Bean is a beauty [/QUOTE]

dont forget about me chally... i been waiting to rock some sicc gear!


----------



## theexpress (May 8, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5432518][video=youtube;ukGISyL8WcY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ukGISyL8WcY&feature=related[/video]

Whats good yall?

Bacc at it again. Gonna be runnin various strains like usual. This journal will consist of this 400 watt grow, my party cup grow's and the outdoor I will be running this season.


For my 400 watter, i will be running Death Star OG, Neptune Kush, and Bubba Kush.

Got them under my MH bulb







When i pic'd em up from the Collective







Chillin in the tent













As you can tell, the clones are a lil lengthy, clubs tent to sell them like that. Pisses me off but i couldn't pass up the genetics, and the collective is pretty close to me as well. Just gonna take longer to grow them out. But i got the time.

Took this pic yesterday with my phone, cam wasn't charged







The two damn bubba's died over night, not sure what happened. I just woke up and they were shriveled up.

But i got some more clones that i took so i guess it ok. Got two Chem Dogg clones, and one Bubba Kush x Master Kush from my party cup grow.













Once they get some more roots, I'll put em into the tent with the other clones. I'll have another update on the new clones in about a week, gonna update my part cups tomorrow.

Here's a pound of Bubba i pic'd up before i got the clones to finish things off 





[/QUOTE]

how much them elbows of kush hitting for out west?


----------



## aeviaanah (May 8, 2011)

I crossed a Hollands hope x jack herer x shoreline x herijuana with a master kush x grandaddy purple male. i also crossed the diesel berry bagseed (not sure what you are callin it) with the HH x JH x SL x HJ. Do you have a name for this strain yet? My male pheno had some nice purple genes. The female is great too!


----------



## "SICC" (May 8, 2011)

theexpress said:


> how much them elbows of kush hitting for out west?


Depends who you know, i get can em cheap like 2700, most i'll pay is 3500. I've sold some at like 4500+ before to some dumb ass niggas haha.



aeviaanah said:


> I crossed a Hollands hope x jack herer x shoreline x herijuana with a master kush x grandaddy purple male. i also crossed the diesel berry bagseed (not sure what you are callin it) with the HH x JH x SL x HJ. Do you have a name for this strain yet? My male pheno had some nice purple genes. The female is great too!


Nice, got any pics of the HHxJHxSLxHJ female?

I dont got any names for my strain's, im still thinking of what to call the JHxSLxHJ lol.


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (May 8, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5697101]Depends who you know, i get can em cheap like 2700, most i'll pay is 3500. I've sold some at like 4500+ before to some dumb ass niggas haha.



Nice, got any pics of the HHxJHxSLxHJ female?

I dont got any names for my strain's, im still thinking of what to call the JHxSLxHJ lol.[/QUOTE]

call it jacks last laugh.


----------



## theexpress (May 8, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5697101]Depends who you know, i get can em cheap like 2700, most i'll pay is 3500. I've sold some at like 4500+ before to some dumb ass niggas haha.



Nice, got any pics of the HHxJHxSLxHJ female?

I dont got any names for my strain's, im still thinking of what to call the JHxSLxHJ lol.[/QUOTE]



2700 is love....... i pay 2500 for prime outdoor kush, and 3k-3200 for indoor kush.... thats from my man who also grows... everywere else in chicago for the og, bubba, sour d, ect. expedt to pay 4500-4800........ thats what i charge for my top notch indoor 4800... all day... when i grab from my boy i make like 16-18 hundred per transaction per p....... i let the proper outdoor go from 4200 all da way up to 4800 to fools who dont know what indoor/outdoor is... with 4500 being the average


----------



## aeviaanah (May 8, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5697101]Depends who you know, i get can em cheap like 2700, most i'll pay is 3500. I've sold some at like 4500+ before to some dumb ass niggas haha.



Nice, got any pics of the HHxJHxSLxHJ female?

I dont got any names for my strain's, im still thinking of what to call the JHxSLxHJ lol.[/QUOTE]
HH x JH x SL x HJ was the male. I have a few in veg, nothing worth seeing. Just a few nodes and regular fan leaves. Ill be sure to show you when they are flowering. The female was the grand master. Come check out the update. Uploading now...


----------



## "SICC" (May 8, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> I crossed a Hollands hope x jack herer x shoreline x herijuana with a master kush x grandaddy purple male.


Lol^



aeviaanah said:


> HH x JH x SL x HJ was the male. I have a few in veg, nothing worth seeing. Just a few nodes and regular fan leaves. Ill be sure to show you when they are flowering. The female was the grand master. Come check out the update. Uploading now...


Oh ok, i remember that male now.


----------



## Pipe Dream (May 8, 2011)

everytime i see thhis journal I think about that song lol. I needed some Brotha lynch today anyways  Sorry I haven't been through much but everything looks good and I'm looking forward to seeing those plants flowered


----------



## aeviaanah (May 8, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5698308]Lol^



Oh ok, i remember that male now.[/QUOTE]
lol i meant to put female lol! im not queer breeding i swear!


----------



## "SICC" (May 10, 2011)

Here are the two plants i have outdoors, they been outside for about a month or so i believe. I threw them outside since at the time i didnt have room for anything indoors. They basically went straight into flower, should be starting some seed soon to throw outside as well.

Fire OG



















White Berry


----------



## genuity (May 10, 2011)

wish i could get some to flower like that for my outdoor.
lookin good hommie.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (May 10, 2011)

Looks nice even the ones you chunk outdoors are good grows what the F**K? now bull nice they are going to get it going now i think that WB looks just like all my seeded PK x SDG and SB just one nice single cola..Im going to veg longer this round and see if it is just from flowering early..


----------



## theexpress (May 12, 2011)

damn sick...... looking good cuzzo!!!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 13, 2011)

Lookin good out there in the sun mayne. u got a new cam cuz the pics look fresh.


----------



## calikush420 (May 14, 2011)

lookin good homie


----------



## aeviaanah (May 14, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5706912]Here are the two plants i have outdoors, they been outside for about a month or so i believe. I threw them outside since at the time i didnt have room for anything indoors. They basically went straight into flower, should be starting some seed soon to throw outside as well.

Fire OG



















White Berry











[/QUOTE]
right on brotha...how you flowering outside? you covering them? or did you put them out in the winter?


----------



## "SICC" (May 14, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> right on brotha...how you flowering outside? you covering them? or did you put them out in the winter?


Naw i put them out like a month or so ago outside, maybe a lil longer. The white berry was in my breeding cab, but she was growing kinda slow. She was in the cab when i started flowering, showed sex then i put her in the tent when the clones were still small. Also moved the GDPxMK's in there as well. So she went bac into veg for like a week then i transplanted everything in the tent, threw the GDP's, the White Berry and one of the Fire OG clones outside since the tent was full. The GDP's turned male, the white berry already showed sex and the Fire OG was a clone so i ended up with just them two females. They just flowered on their own. Gonna try and get some more seeds started for outdoor, and get my breeding cab going again. Harvested everything the other day. Gonna finally make the F2's for the JHxSLxHJ


----------



## aeviaanah (May 14, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5724399]Naw i put them out like a month or so ago outside, maybe a lil longer. The white berry was in my breeding cab, but she was growing kinda slow. She was in the cab when i started flowering, showed sex then i put her in the tent when the clones were still small. Also moved the GDPxMK's in there as well. So she went bac into veg for like a week then i transplanted everything in the tent, threw the GDP's, the White Berry and one of the Fire OG clones outside since the tent was full. The GDP's turned male, the white berry already showed sex and the Fire OG was a clone so i ended up with just them two females. They just flowered on their own. Gonna try and get some more seeds started for outdoor, and get my breeding cab going again. Harvested everything the other day. Gonna finally make the F2's for the JHxSLxHJ [/QUOTE]
right on brotha...harvest go good? im harvestin a few tonight. cindy 99 came out tasting real good. you liking the jh sl hj cross? howd the hollands hope do in the mix? still not showing sexes in the veg room.


----------



## "SICC" (May 14, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> right on brotha...harvest go good? im harvestin a few tonight. cindy 99 came out tasting real good. you liking the jh sl hj cross? howd the hollands hope do in the mix? still not showing sexes in the veg room.


Only got a lil bit of smoke lol. The mites did some damage. The seeds finished up tho so thats mostly what i wanted. I've only grown the HHxJHxSLxHJ my self once when i had it in cups as a test run. T Curtis is the only other person to have had one flower and finish. So i still have to see how yours turn out, and i know this other guy who has one going as well. I mostly crossed the HH into the JHxSLxHJ to keep around the strain just in case since i only have 5 beans left of the original JHxSLxHJ which im gonna try and make F2's of.


----------



## Pipe Dream (May 14, 2011)

the baby killa shit, put em in a grave w/ an empty 40 oz bottle and don't leave a drip.....

you son of a bitch LOL.


----------



## aeviaanah (May 14, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5725028]Only got a lil bit of smoke lol. The mites did some damage. The seeds finished up tho so thats mostly what i wanted. I've only grown the HHxJHxSLxHJ my self once when i had it in cups as a test run. T Curtis is the only other person to have had one flower and finish. So i still have to see how yours turn out, and i know this other guy who has one going as well. I mostly crossed the HH into the JHxSLxHJ to keep around the strain just in case since i only have 5 beans left of the original JHxSLxHJ which im gonna try and make F2's of.[/QUOTE]
right on good to hear. i notice a bit smaller buds this harvest i didnt run the co2...so imo, the co2 does help some strains by about 20-30 percent in yield.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 16, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> ughhhh.. seeing these pics are making me sooo jealous! haha! all i got is like an ounces of sum sharksbreath... doesnt compare to a pound of bubba..... not even close!


SB is a better high than bubba IMHO


Subbed hella late sicc, but I'm here now. Time for some reading


----------



## chb444220 (May 16, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> SB is a better high than bubba IMHO
> 
> 
> Subbed hella late sicc, but I'm here now. Time for some reading


neva smoked bubba.. but just always hear great things about it. got sum bastard bubba going... i didnt really like the pheno of sharksbreath i got... wast very frosty... it was a big yielder. the buds were nice and solid... but idk.. just didnt like the high that much. im sure u smoked a better pheno than mine. lol


----------



## "SICC" (May 21, 2011)

Here is how the tent is lookin today, things are kinda crispy Lol. And a lil stretchy too, but that's my fault. Been slaccin pretty bad on this grow. But things aren't too bad i guess. The next grow should go smoother 

As you can see one of these bitches shot up like crazy, had to tie that hoe down. The buds are fillin in tho, we'll see how things look in a couple weeks.


----------



## chb444220 (May 21, 2011)

buds are lookin nice tho. =) and yeaa i saw that lady layin across the tent. lol. those buds are all gonna fatten up real nice and shoot up 2wards the light! should make for sum cool lookin pics. =) gonna be a long stem goin across with a bunch of lil christmas trees standin up on it. keep up the amazing growin man.. u should stop by and check out my journal a page or 2 back.. got my floja goin.. shes 100% purple. LOVE the way its lookin never had a purple strain b4.. and havent seen many strains start off all purple with no green. cant wait till harvest time!!


----------



## aeviaanah (May 21, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5754423]Here is how the tent is lookin today, things are kinda crispy Lol. And a lil stretchy too, but that's my fault. Been slaccin pretty bad on this grow. But things aren't too bad i guess. The next grow should go smoother 

As you can see one of these bitches shot up like crazy, had to tie that hoe down. The buds are fillin in tho, we'll see how things look in a couple weeks. 























[/QUOTE]
looking good bro! what strain is that? +rep.


----------



## "SICC" (May 21, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> buds are lookin nice tho. =) and yeaa i saw that lady layin across the tent. lol. those buds are all gonna fatten up real nice and shoot up 2wards the light! should make for sum cool lookin pics. =) gonna be a long stem goin across with a bunch of lil christmas trees standin up on it. keep up the amazing growin man.. u should stop by and check out my journal a page or 2 back.. got my floja goin.. shes 100% purple. LOVE the way its lookin never had a purple strain b4.. and havent seen many strains start off all purple with no green. cant wait till harvest time!!


haha yeah im hoping that branch gets some nice nuggets on it 



aeviaanah said:


> looking good bro! what strain is that? +rep.


These are all the clones, There is 2 Fire Og's, Two Neptune OG's, one Bubba Kush x Master Kush, and one Death Star OG. The one that is Laying across the tent is a Neptune i think, and the one closest to the front is the BKxMK. Not sure tho Lol, i didnt mark the pots but i wrote down which was which and where it was in the tent on a piece of paper when i transplanted, but forgot where i put that paper. Once they flower out more or i find that paper i'll know forsure haha


----------



## gumball (May 21, 2011)

Your tent is looking great as always


----------



## aeviaanah (May 22, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5754423]






[/QUOTE]

This plant definitely looks like bubba kush! 







Looks very similar...see it? Shes always got that real spherical look to her...with all pistils equal in length...i got some harvest shots up, come check it out...


----------



## Ganja Geek (May 22, 2011)

Looking good bro I usually see that horizontal shit going on in the last week of flowering lol. I hate plants I have to bondage up. I also had some crazy stretch this run. Mostly Jack The Ripper but that shit looks super dank. Anyway I'm trying to find out how to post vids to show off the new perpetual but I can't figure out how to. Help?


----------



## aeviaanah (May 22, 2011)

Ganja Geek said:


> Looking good bro I usually see that horizontal shit going on in the last week of flowering lol. I hate plants I have to bondage up. I also had some crazy stretch this run. Mostly Jack The Ripper but that shit looks super dank. Anyway I'm trying to find out how to post vids to show off the new perpetual but I can't figure out how to. Help?


 sup bro, to upload vids....sign up at youtube, upload your vid, it will give you a url..copy the url. in rollitup, click the little reel next to pictures and quote quick tabs. it will ask for a url, type this url in there.


----------



## aeviaanah (May 22, 2011)

Ganja Geek said:


> I did that but SICC said the link didn't work and it doesn't show a proper image like others on here. I dont remember getting a link from YouTube. I just googled it and pasted that lol.


 hmm not sure what you are talking about. googled what??? when you upload to youtube, it will provide you with a url of your uploaded video...that url goes into the "insert video" button in RIU.


----------



## Ganja Geek (May 22, 2011)

I mean I google the title of the vid and use that link to post it here. I don't remember the URL when I uploaded it.


----------



## aeviaanah (May 22, 2011)

log into youtube and itll show you the url.


----------



## "SICC" (May 22, 2011)

Ganja Geek said:


> Looking good bro I usually see that horizontal shit going on in the last week of flowering lol. I hate plants I have to bondage up. I also had some crazy stretch this run. Mostly Jack The Ripper but that shit looks super dank. Anyway I'm trying to find out how to post vids to show off the new perpetual but I can't figure out how to. Help?



Go to the video, and copy the URL on the top of the page

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E5-YSGsfsUk

Then hit this button*






Paste the URL when it pops up

*[video=youtube;E5-YSGsfsUk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E5-YSGsfsUk[/video]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 22, 2011)

whatup sicc? any new things coming about?


----------



## "SICC" (May 22, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> whatup sicc? any new things coming about?


Yeah i jus posted some pics of the tent on the page before this


----------



## Ganja Geek (May 22, 2011)

Thanks you guys. It's working for me can you guys see the vid?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 22, 2011)

Lookin good! hope you get things sorted out. i kno you are capable of some bomb ass plants.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (May 22, 2011)

Looking good Sicc, and the video is also Sicc as with all you do peeps hey dont blow up to much on us bro you may forget about us lil people here lol...


----------



## "SICC" (May 27, 2011)

Aight, Update Time.

First ima start with some pics i took like a week or so ago but forgot to post them.

This is the Space Madness i had going in my breeding cab, she did best out of all the plants, mostly cause she was covered in spider mites Lol. Took these before i harvested her and the other cups.

























Then this is a pic of the White Berry i took last Friday, i should be harvesting her soon. I'll try and get some more outdoor pics after this weekend.








Now this is how the Tent is looking as of last night.


----------



## genuity (May 27, 2011)

looking right man,frostyness


----------



## stinkbudd1 (May 27, 2011)

Looks like heaven bro very nice just got through chopping 3 of the girls and had to move the new grow they outgrew the dam flower area but all is well and your shit is still rock'n....


----------



## Ganja Geek (May 28, 2011)

Nugs look tight man! As always...pics are clean too.


----------



## aeviaanah (May 28, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5780684]
















[/QUOTE]

These look like the bubba pheno. I would clone this plant, she should be somewhat close to momma, looks almost exactly the same. Hopefully she finishes nice. How you attacking back on the spider mites? Are they really affecting the growth or are they just a pain in the ass? 

The space madness, you harvesting that now or giving her a few more weeks to finish?

Looking good brotha!


----------



## thatoneguy1991 (May 28, 2011)

looking very nice SICC i have been lurking through your thread the last couple days and im truely inspired about 400 watters now and have a little bit more faith in my 400 watt grow... PS giggity giggity to your purdy girls


----------



## aeviaanah (May 29, 2011)

*Whattup brotha! I found a good pheno, this is grand master....grandaddy x master kush....still waiting on the test smoke. I got her revegging right now. Whats been up?




*


----------



## stinkbudd1 (May 29, 2011)

Dam aev that looks like its going to be some strait up high grade i love the look of it and the name is very nice...


----------



## gumball (May 29, 2011)

They do look great SICC, as always impressive!!! And you just do it for hobby!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 29, 2011)

Frosty sicc!

did all the plants have spider mites except space madness.


----------



## TCurtiss (May 29, 2011)

Whats up madman

Check this out
http://bigbudsmag.com/buds-of-the-day/201105?page=9#botd-img

Things are going good in my garden & getting ready to do some crossing with my Dairy Queen male & 
Qtrain 






The Flav






Jilly Bean is almost done






& Dairy Queen






Enjoy as always

T


----------



## chb444220 (May 30, 2011)

wow.... that J-Bean looks very cool man. very colorful. LOVE it!


----------



## TCurtiss (May 30, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> wow.... that J-Bean looks very cool man. very colorful. LOVE it!


Thanks

She is drinking like 5 gallons of water a day now & completely dry each morning, she should be finished this week I am hoping

T


----------



## chb444220 (May 30, 2011)

TCurtiss said:


> Thanks
> 
> She is drinking like 5 gallons of water a day now & completely dry each morning, she should be finished this week I am hoping
> 
> T


holy shit thats alotta water!!! is she the plant in ur avatar pic?


----------



## aeviaanah (May 30, 2011)

TCurtiss said:


> Whats up madman
> 
> Check this out
> http://bigbudsmag.com/buds-of-the-day/201105?page=9#botd-img
> ...


 Impressive as always tcurtiss...what nutrient lineup you use? these plants have that organic look....if not you sure do a good job using them synthetics.


----------



## NONHater (May 30, 2011)

Hell ya T lookin mighty fine as always! That Jilly pheno looks like a keeper to me!


----------



## purplehazin (May 30, 2011)

Yeah the Flav is a killer  Lookin good man


----------



## Favre2Harvin (Jun 3, 2011)

_@SICC whats good man, nice plants as always.

@TCurtiss Jillybean n Dairyqueen haha both look like there gonna be some high grade
_


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jun 3, 2011)

Nice mang gotta finish skimming thru but respects n much grow love looks real crazy props.


----------



## TCurtiss (Jun 4, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> Impressive as always tcurtiss...what nutrient lineup you use? these plants have that organic look....if not you sure do a good job using them synthetics.


I have stepped away from mainstream hoopla & use EB Stone items to feed my soil & have been using Subcool's super soil & have add some of my own items to liven it up

https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/338384-2010-revised-super-soil-recipe.html

With great result & it seems to get better with every run

I just add water most of the time & included some kelp, molasses, & Bud candy from time to time during flowering

Otherwise just water & TLC






I dont think you can argue with the results












Stay green






T


----------



## purplehazin (Jun 4, 2011)

Oh we are stayin green all right


----------



## rayishungry (Jun 4, 2011)

Wow, everyone, this thread is like the Mr. Ganja VIP room. I don't know how I got in. This thread has some of the biggest frostiest nugs on riu.


----------



## rayishungry (Jun 4, 2011)

420 somewhere.


----------



## rayishungry (Jun 4, 2011)

a minute late.


----------



## Copycat (Jun 4, 2011)

Nice, i see you've up'ed your setup since last time i checked in... Im running 2 400W HPS in a 3'x5'x'6.5' tent for flower and 8 2' t5s in a3.5'x3.5'x6' tent for veg now


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 5, 2011)

Fire OG Outdoor Clone

Cutting her down today


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 5, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5814117]Fire OG Outdoor Clone

Cutting her down today 





[/QUOTE]frosty nuggzzzzzzzzzz good job


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 5, 2011)

Outdoor Fire OG Harvest

















































Then these are some old pics i never updated, this was some of the Space Madness i got, i really enjoyed the smoke 



















Then on Cheesy lil nug of the CONvict Kush, didnt get too much of any of the strain since the seeds, but i got a good seed stash now so im happy


----------



## genuity (Jun 5, 2011)

that fire got some nice flower formation,im likeing that one.


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 5, 2011)

genuity said:


> that fire got some nice flower formation,im likeing that one.


Yeah me too G, I cant wait to try it how, it's stinking up my room Lol


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 5, 2011)

very nice collection of buds man. impressive as always! im going outside tomorrow to plant a few plants. =) hopin these ones actually yield sumthin. theres not many areas around here to grow in.... i wanna just plant a bunch.. and hope for the best. wish i could just grow it in my backyard. but my neighbors are so fuckin nosy... theres no way i could


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jun 6, 2011)

Looks like some FIRE Homie



[QUOTE="SICC";5815007]Outdoor Fire OG Harvest

















































Then these are some old pics i never updated, this was some of the Space Madness i got, i really enjoyed the smoke 



















Then on Cheesy lil nug of the CONvict Kush, didnt get too much of any of the strain since the seeds, but i got a good seed stash now so im happy 





[/QUOTE]


----------



## TCurtiss (Jun 6, 2011)

Sicc,

So what did you think of SM?

I have to say XXX is a fantastic smoke & I saved the top of her to bring to the cup in SF @ the end of the month & also crossed her with my test TGA strain to see what the end result will be

Both are amazing looking plants & I will let you know the outcome

Thanks






T


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 6, 2011)

I liked the SM alot. The smell and flavor were great, i def wanna grow it again in a bigger pot. Perfect balanced high, it was strong enough to give my the head high i like and followed with a crazy, soothing body high  I crossed my BKxMK into it as well so i wanna do those too at some point 

The frost and smell is what stood out to me


----------



## aeviaanah (Jun 6, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5818696]I liked the SM alot. The smell and flavor were great, i def wanna grow it again in a bigger pot. Perfect balanced high, it was strong enough to give my the head high i like and followed with a crazy, soothing body high  I crossed my BKxMK into it as well so i wanna do those too at some point 

The frost and smell is what stood out to me [/QUOTE]
bk x mk x space madness sounds great. the master kush made a great addition to the grandaddy. howd that bk x mk turn out?


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 6, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> bk x mk x space madness sounds great. the master kush made a great addition to the grandaddy. howd that bk x mk turn out?


Aside from the spider mite infestation they actually came out pretty damn good for the lil smoke i got


----------



## Ganja Geek (Jun 7, 2011)

Excellent BUD PORN guys, It all looks super DANK!


----------



## aeviaanah (Jun 7, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5818891]Aside from the spider mite infestation they actually came out pretty damn good for the lil smoke i got [/QUOTE]
no nug pics of her?


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jun 7, 2011)

TCurtiss said:


> Sicc,
> 
> So what did you think of SM?
> 
> ...


That's some frosty stuff man. N sicc that outdoor was also quite frosty as well especially for out door. I'm just gonna start checkin this threadregular to get my fix of daily porn haha nice


----------



## TCurtiss (Jun 7, 2011)

onthedl0008 said:


> That's some frosty stuff man. N sicc that outdoor was also quite frosty as well especially for out door. I'm just gonna start checkin this threadregular to get my fix of daily porn haha nice



That's just Cher & she is frosty & one of my fav's for sure

A couple from this afternoon to get you kids droolin












Qtrain from TGA






T


----------



## aeviaanah (Jun 7, 2011)

sicc, is the hh x hprc the same as the sicc mbs i grow?


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 7, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> no nug pics of her?


Naw i didnt take any pics of the nugs, i was kinda bummed out with the spider mites and there wasnt really anything special to show off.



aeviaanah said:


> sicc, is the hh x hprc the same as the sicc mbs i grow?


Naw Hprc is the name of the collective i got the beans from, i called it that before you renamed it to the Diesel Berry aka MBS. So the HHxHPRC is the Hollands Hope x Diesel berry.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jun 7, 2011)

TCurtiss said:


> That's just Cher & she is frosty & one of my fav's for sure
> 
> A couple from this afternoon to get you kids droolin
> 
> ...


Haha man cool like I said till I get some Nugg pix I'm just gonna start growing vicariously thru this thread. Y'all are gettin SICC. With the pix haha nice.


----------



## purplehazin (Jun 8, 2011)

That Fire OG looks killer man; definitely earned its title.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jun 8, 2011)

i must agree with purplehazin,but they all look great to me...


----------



## aeviaanah (Jun 8, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5822960]Naw i didnt take any pics of the nugs, i was kinda bummed out with the spider mites and there wasnt really anything special to show off.



Naw Hprc is the name of the collective i got the beans from, i called it that before you renamed it to the Diesel Berry aka MBS. So the HHxHPRC is the Hollands Hope x Diesel berry.[/QUOTE]
ok so my sicc mbs i named diesel berry was crossed with HH...you then called that HH x HPRC? Was that any good? what seeds you got for trade bro?


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jun 9, 2011)

Just chekkin in for some daily nugg shotz and no fresh porn.. what's really going on haha


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 10, 2011)

TCurtiss said:


> That's just Cher & she is frosty & one of my fav's for sure
> 
> A couple from this afternoon to get you kids droolin
> 
> ...


wow.......... wow........ lol. not much else to say! i got a few Q-train x Cheesequake seeds.. i would LOVE for one to look anythign like that man. fuckin incredible man


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jun 11, 2011)

Bad Ass!!!!


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 19, 2011)

onthedl0008 said:


> Just chekkin in for some daily nugg shotz and no fresh porn.. what's really going on haha



Lol


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 19, 2011)

Here's some pics i took i forgot to post, these are the pics of the Fire OG going into jars, they got another week 1/2 or so of cure then i'll post some more pics.












































The tent is getting harvested today, maybe tomorrow. They're pretty much done, but the mite's have got out of control i just need to get everything cut down and just clean up all the growing shit and start fresh again.


----------



## aeviaanah (Jun 19, 2011)

Top shelf bro, good job!


----------



## aeviaanah (Jun 19, 2011)

Hey i forgot, what did you think of your HH x JH x SL x HJ? Were you able to pick out any phenotypes, let me in on anything you know or what to look out for.


----------



## purplehazin (Jun 19, 2011)

Look at all those trichs... yummy


----------



## genuity (Jun 19, 2011)

i see why that fire og is on the rise...........


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 19, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> Hey i forgot, what did you think of your HH x JH x SL x HJ? Were you able to pick out any phenotypes, let me in on anything you know or what to look out for.


Well i've only grown it once as a test in my party cups, all the other tims its been grown was from other growers. From what i've seen everything is pretty similar. Heavy eaters, should be pretty bug resistant, nice fat nugs, good amount of frost, should be some nice yielders too.

Here's the one's i tested







HHxJHxSLxHJ #1







HHxJHxSLxHJ #2 







T Curtis's HHxJHxSLxHJ













Then this is another grower named JB from a diff site who is running some, he just posted these yesterday, hes 4 weeks into flower











purplehazin said:


> Look at all those trichs... yummy


Hell yeah 



genuity said:


> i see why that fire og is on the rise...........


Its some good shit, i tried a lil sample the other day and i was fuccin gone


----------



## genuity (Jun 19, 2011)

thats whats up,

very nice plants,i got to get some going.


----------



## purplehazin (Jun 19, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5865918]Its some good shit, i tried a lil sample the other day and i was fuccin gone [/QUOTE]

Love that weed that get you toasted after 1 hit... sensi star is like that too. I hit quitter


----------



## aeviaanah (Jun 19, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5865918]Well i've only grown it once as a test in my party cups, all the other tims its been grown was from other growers. From what i've seen everything is pretty similar. Heavy eaters, should be pretty bug resistant, nice fat nugs, good amount of frost, should be some nice yielders too.

Here's the one's i tested







HHxJHxSLxHJ #1







HHxJHxSLxHJ #2 







T Curtis's HHxJHxSLxHJ













Then this is another grower named JB from a diff site who is running some, he just posted these yesterday, hes 4 weeks into flower

View attachment 1655936


View attachment 1655938


View attachment 1655939



Hell yeah 



Its some good shit, i tried a lil sample the other day and i was fuccin gone [/QUOTE]
Beautiful...looks like yours and t curtiss were a bit more sativa than JB's indica pheno. What flavors she put off?


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jun 19, 2011)

For sure SICC it all looks real nice that fire especially I knew that one was gonna be a banger I shoulda sprung for the beans when I had a chance. Damn keep it comeing mang! Real niice.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jun 22, 2011)

Whats up Sicc? hope all is well i just had a thought i would love to see one of your root balls from the party cup grow when its done i know them roots are stuffed in there like inmates at central county jails 9000 floor on a sunday night..

By the way i finally got around to making myself a grow journal that i can use for all my future grows so when you get a chance come on over and check it out and let me know what you think and lend me you knowledge bro..Peace

**Stinkbudd1's 600watts~soil~earth juice~brew tea grows!!


----------



## Ganja Geek (Jun 27, 2011)

@SICC~Hope all is good man. Bud looks tight as always!


----------



## Mr.Natural (Jun 28, 2011)

What is up Mang? Still full of Siccness I see...No surprise your still killing it... I made it through my soil run. I'm going back to hydro.....I like the bigger yields.....


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jun 29, 2011)

For some reason I can just see him all bowed out n choppin shits like johnny scissorhands haha. Sure he's gonna be droppin the SICC azz nugg pix anytime now haha.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jun 29, 2011)

Holla if all is good brotha not like the Sicc to take a long lunch break!!!lol


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 1, 2011)

Whats good Fam? All is well here, I've just been mad busy lately, got alot of shit on my plate right now.


I harvested everything a week or so ago, i was gonna post the pics then too but for some reason photobucket's bulk uploader wasnt working, and i had over 20 pics and i didnt want to sit here and have up upload then one by one. I also hate using forums to post my pic's.

But finally today when i checc'd photobucket the bulk uploader was finally working so here are the pics. These are the shots i took when i jar'd them. Some didnt focus right Tho lol.

Bubba Kush x Master Kush





































Death Star OG
































Fire OG 































Neptune OG


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jul 1, 2011)

Dam SICC its no guessing what ur favorite choice of bud would be homie! LoLz man I know its all Crazy DANK. I particularly like those DEATH STAR Og man nuggz looks like just a fat little clump of Red Hairs wrapped in a couple green sugar leafs mang! Shits lookin real Proper homie. Lol I gotta go clean myself up now DAM


----------



## mr west (Jul 1, 2011)

Lot of bud on ya plate lol.


----------



## genuity (Jul 1, 2011)

jars full of that good,good!!


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jul 1, 2011)

If i could have my choise of where i could live! it would maybe be inside of one of Sicc's cure jars, and yes top closed..Good shit peeps love coming here for a lil porn on a friday!!!


----------



## calikush420 (Jul 2, 2011)

looking super fire bro good shit.


----------



## aeviaanah (Jul 2, 2011)

bk x mk looks like bk!!! you keep that clone?


----------



## Ganja Geek (Jul 3, 2011)

DANK!!! Again lol...


----------



## rasclot (Jul 3, 2011)

hey sicc hows things i can see u moved up to a 400w all things lookin dank in there keep it up bro!
ive started a new thread the link is in my last thread peace ras


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 3, 2011)

Man bubba is so dominant. your bk mk looks like a nice bubba. you got a have keepers in those


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 3, 2011)

damn man... sum bommbbbbbb ass lookin nugs!! amazing job... as always.


----------



## aeviaanah (Jul 14, 2011)

Did you ever grow CONvict kush? Curious if it was any good.


----------



## Mr.Natural (Aug 3, 2011)

What up Siccness? You stuck at the club?


----------



## genuity (Aug 3, 2011)

got me some xxx babies,and some hh x db babies going.


----------



## NONHater (Aug 4, 2011)

I know the Hollands Hope real well but whats the db?


Whats Good SICC!! Know yo ass be keepin it LEGIT!!


----------



## NONHater (Aug 4, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> Did you ever grow CONvict kush? Curious if it was any good.


CK is Dank. Seen plenty of frosty ass pics, bout to pop a couple seeds. Also F3


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 4, 2011)

NONHater said:


> CK is Dank. Seen plenty of frosty ass pics, bout to pop a couple seeds. Also F3


 right on, im germinating 3 right now.


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 5, 2011)

genuity said:


> got me some xxx babies,and some hh x db babies going.


Nice homie, got any pics of the lil ones?


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 5, 2011)

Whats up my homey? Good to here your key board clicking...


----------



## genuity (Aug 5, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";6061726]Nice homie, got any pics of the lil ones?[/QUOTE]

ill get some up.


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 6, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> Whats up my homey? Good to here your key board clicking...


Yeah i've just been real busy lately, dont got as much time as i used to, but im trying to post as much as i can


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 7, 2011)

Its always well worth the wait!


----------



## onthedl0008 (Aug 7, 2011)

Whaddup Sicc thanks for stopping by my journal man all well n good to see u still. Doing. It lol man alrite then stay up mang


----------



## genuity (Aug 8, 2011)

some SICC STRAINS.........
5 (hhxjhxslxh)
5(hhxdb)



HH X DB


HH x JH x SL x H



the other 10 babies are
deep psycho & psycho killer


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 8, 2011)

genuity said:


> some SICC STRAINS.........
> 5 (hhxjhxslxh)
> 5(hhxdb)
> View attachment 1727023
> ...



Hell yeah G, cant wait to see your results!


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 10, 2011)

heyy sicc. hows it goin?? yeaa i havent grown any SICC seeds.. but i grew aviee's Bastard bubba.. which was the bubba kush x Sicc MBS. got 2 females... one thats a tall lanky sativa... and then a short squat indica pheno.. funny how diff they grew... still have the sativa one flowering... at about 10 weeks now. hopin it finishes up soon!! the indica was was awesome!! very very potent. almsot too potent. hahaha. i finally had a bud dried... and smoked jsut a few hits on lunch adn damnn. high as fuck! lol. deff not doin that again... from now on im samplin weed at home before i try it at work. lol. but yeaa i was very impressed. u can check out my sig if u wanna see teh sativa pheno. just updated 2 days ago.. the sativas packin on alotta weight...soo much that it fell over. lol. got it all tied up


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 10, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> heyy sicc. hows it goin?? yeaa i havent grown any SICC seeds.. but i grew aviee's Bastard bubba.. which was the bubba kush x Sicc MBS. got 2 females... one thats a tall lanky sativa... and then a short squat indica pheno.. funny how diff they grew... still have the sativa one flowering... at about 10 weeks now. hopin it finishes up soon!! the indica was was awesome!! very very potent. almsot too potent. hahaha. i finally had a bud dried... and smoked jsut a few hits on lunch adn damnn. high as fuck! lol. deff not doin that again... from now on im samplin weed at home before i try it at work. lol. but yeaa i was very impressed. u can check out my sig if u wanna see teh sativa pheno. just updated 2 days ago.. the sativas packin on alotta weight...soo much that it fell over. lol. got it all tied up


 No the bastard series wasnt from sicc's mbs. It was a seed i found in a bag of weed. Lol...


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 10, 2011)

oo really!! wow. lol. wen u said MBS... i jsut assumed it was Siccs... u did have Siccs MBS at sum point tho right?? or am i just makin shit up!? lol


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 10, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> oo really!! wow. lol. wen u said MBS... i jsut assumed it was Siccs... u did have Siccs MBS at sum point tho right?? or am i just makin shit up!? lol


 yea idid...


----------



## TCurtiss (Aug 10, 2011)

Whats up madman

So check this out & I have named my XXX beauty Blue Magic 






She is living outside now with C02 on her for good measure & I am going to grab a couple cuts of her this week to keep her going

She is going to get a new 50 gallon home also very shortly 

Stay tuned

T


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 11, 2011)

Looks like a beauty


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 27, 2011)

Sicc whats up homey? you still on the grind my brotha? just stopping by to check on you fo real though!! Holla if you get the chance..


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 27, 2011)

TCurtiss said:


> Whats up madman
> 
> So check this out & I have named my XXX beauty Blue Magic
> 
> ...


 looks like your goin for a beast....


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 28, 2011)

wow!! yeaa that baby's bushy as fuck!!


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Aug 29, 2011)

*SICC!!!! love u baby!!!!*


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 29, 2011)

TCurtiss said:


> Whats up madman
> 
> So check this out & I have named my XXX beauty Blue Magic
> 
> ...


How is that Blue Magic doing TC?




stinkbudd1 said:


> Sicc whats up homey? you still on the grind my brotha? just stopping by to check on you fo real though!! Holla if you get the chance..


Sup stink, all is good here. Got really got anything going, yet at least. IM hoping to get the tent set up but i've barely had time to any thing. I just been lurking mostly with the time i've had. Ima try to post more tho 



Stoner.Barbie said:


> *SICC!!!! love u baby!!!!*


I love you more 







\


----------



## TCurtiss (Aug 30, 2011)

BM is right on track my man






She has some nice colors coming in so this should be a great show

T


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 30, 2011)

TCurtiss said:


> BM is right on track my man
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice T, cant wait to see her in full bloom 

She's lookin nice and healthy, you still using that super soil?


----------



## TCurtiss (Sep 2, 2011)

Super soil is idiot proof, I can even make it work 

From earlier today






T


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 4, 2011)

Hey just thought id stop by and tell you some strains i got goin....come by the thread to see the whole list.

Sicc MBS
space madness (2)
purple urkle x [hh x jh x sl x hj]

i also crossed convict kush to a few strains around here including bubba kush, blue dream, hh x jh x sl x hj #1, purple urkle, grand master #2, grand master #1 (not sure if its gm#1 or blackberry), deep purple x twes. 

is that convict kush any good? havent seen any good pictures....hopin someone can help me out. oh and btw, that hh x jh x sl x hj #1 was my highest yielding strain. imma try the first test smoke today. the #2 was bomb....leanin towards indica side....needs a bit more flavor tho, possibly after the cure. ill get back to ya


----------



## motorboater (Sep 4, 2011)

Hook it up


----------



## TheDemocrat (Sep 4, 2011)

long time no see sicc...still growing in the beer cups?


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 4, 2011)

TheDemocrat said:


> long time no see sicc...still growing in the beer cups?


Lol, Yeah i actually got two plants going of a strain im trying to preserve. Out of 3 beans and only got 2 females. And the 3rd died  I just cloned one the other day and the other one is flowering.

Thats all i really got now, getting the tent set up, gonna pop some fem seeds i got like a year or so ago, so we'll see how that turns out. Not sure if im going to do a journal, dont really got as much time as i used to.


----------



## motorboater (Sep 4, 2011)

get yr ass back to the grow club. ive been wondering what happened to you. thought you might be someones bitch in jail  lol


----------



## onthedl0008 (Sep 6, 2011)

Whaddup Sicc checkkin in to see what I've missed started a new J if u wanna peep it in the grow Journals section mang hope all is well keep it green homie. Peace


----------



## TCurtiss (Sep 14, 2011)

A couple pics of Blue Magic


















T


----------



## gumball (Sep 15, 2011)

WOW, jaw being picked off floor, very frosty and beautiful growth patterns!!


----------



## Captain Planet (Sep 16, 2011)

muchos grandes! lol nice. does anyone ever fear of posting pics?


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 16, 2011)

Captain Planet said:


> muchos grandes! lol nice. does anyone ever fear of posting pics?


 I used to....you should be fine. Hopefully you are covered medically. That should help a little.


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 16, 2011)

TCurtiss said:


> A couple pics of Blue Magic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


like the name. sounds awesome. LOVE the pinkish hairs. ove always wanted to grow a plant that pushes out pink hairs like that. =D


----------



## TCurtiss (Sep 19, 2011)

SICC must be super busy 

We will fill the void

BM


















T


----------



## gumball (Sep 19, 2011)

Tcurtiss you are always amazing me with the fantastic phtography and damn fine buds! Great stuff bud


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 22, 2011)

Lookin damn good T, that pheno you got sure looks like a keeper 

So far out of all the people who grew out this strain i think it came out pretty good. Hopefully i can save the original JHxSLxHJ i have going now


----------



## TCurtiss (Sep 24, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";6332551]Lookin damn good T, that pheno you got sure looks like a keeper 

So far out of all the people who grew out this strain i think it came out pretty good. Hopefully i can save the original JHxSLxHJ i have going now [/QUOTE]

I can see where this one is going & can't wait to see the end results






I am sooo glad I have a cut of her she is a beauty












Some other projects

SAGE












T


----------



## gumball (Sep 26, 2011)

that ones gonna go good in a smoking instrument!!!


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 27, 2011)

yeaaa sicc u managed to breed a keeper there!! =)


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 3, 2011)

im here brotha started reading thru had to get subbed lookin great as always


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 10, 2011)

whats good pit, i got your text a while back but totally forgot to hit you bac up, i jus dont got the time i used to. Its good to hear from you homie


----------



## NONHater (Oct 11, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> yeaaa sicc u managed to breed a keeper there!! =)


He also made another Keeper!

Whats Poppin Off "SICC"! That FINALLY finished out a HH X SCxNL (PepperBerry) and it was some flame! Leaves turned Burgundy / Dark Purple. Almost positive it was the temps, but I planted 9 in soil last night gona try and make some F2's again. This time breeding with the cuts so I know what Pheno's I'm actually working with. The potency was up there with the other strains I was growing C99, Dynamite...and better than the Purple Pineberry IMO, at least the PPB pheno's I had. Taste was rather strong too and the names explains it all. Never got a shot of the plant before my phone died on me but here's last last piece not trimmed decided to snap a pic. Holla back man we miss ya! See my ass 0-5 kik.


----------



## machnak (Oct 18, 2011)

Sub'd and reading it all. Stoked!


----------



## greenpower000 (Nov 9, 2011)

subbed !!!!

How you guys been?


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Dec 22, 2011)

this thread still running?


----------



## Favre2Harvin (Jan 11, 2012)

SICC good to see your still at it, lol.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 11, 2012)

Favre2Harvin said:


> SICC good to see your still at it, lol.


Is he? What's up sicc bro? What the hell I good


----------



## Favre2Harvin (Jan 11, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Is he? What's up sicc bro? What the hell I good


I guess not at the time I was just reading the past posts I havent been on here in a minute


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jan 11, 2012)

Yeah where you at bro ?! Been a while homie !! Hope everything's all good !


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 11, 2012)

Yeah for real..I hope you chilling or working hard either way i hope everything is good for u man...


----------



## Shackleford.R (May 22, 2012)

Guess who's back???? Where are you SICC?! I'm about to return to the game!


----------



## KingIV20 (Sep 18, 2012)

Whats good on here Sicc? How things rolling?


----------

